# 98 Thru 02 TownCar Spindle Swap!



## TWEEDY

Ok guys, I figured i would post a how to topic for all of you wondering what it takes to run 13's and 14's on these new style towncars. Here are some step by step pictures and instructions on what it takes to do the swap and what your looking at getting into. It was pretty easy if you ask me, and only took a days time. 

The car I did was my daily driven 2000 lincoln TownCar, The first thing you are going to need to do is get the following parts from a salvage yard (or new)

Spindles- both sides - from a 91-94 towncar

Calipers- both sides - from a 91-94 towncar

Rotors- Same application... 91-94 towncar

BRAND NEW LOWER BALLJOINTS FROM A 91-94 TOWNCAR

New brake pads

Brake fluid

After picking up the rotors, calipers and spindles this is what i had,


The salvage yard i ended up getting these from kept all the bolts and i had to buy those new from the parts store. mainly just the caliper bolts and upper ball joint bolts.


----------



## TWEEDY

I then took a little time to sand down the calipers and spindles with some 40 grit sand paper to knock most of the debris and rust off so they could be painted for a better look.


----------



## TWEEDY

Here is the first coat of paint, just a gloss black from AutoZone. I bought the tempature paint for engines to make sure it wouldnt flake off from any heat caused by the brakes. and it was only like 3.99 a can so it was a cheap investment.


----------



## TWEEDY

While those parts were starting to let their first coat of paint dry I took the rotors to the parts store to see if there was enough wall to get turned. -Meaning shaving the old rotor to be flat and like a new one with no grooves or anything in the metal. The minimum thickness had to be around 24.75 or something like that. The rotors from the salvage yard had around 25.45 so that was plenty of metal to have turned or resurfaced.

It took them about 45 minutes to do this and they came out looking great on the face side of things.



I took a piece of masking paper that painters use to mask off window and cut out a cirlcel to paint the middle of the rotor.


----------



## TWEEDY

It was best to do all the prep work before actually doing the swap, this gives you a chance to still drive to the parts store and other places if you only have one car. this also will save you on the time it actually takes you to do the conversion. you will be spending more time doing work and less running around getting things.

Here are some of the things i picked up while i was getting the rotors done.


brake fluid
brake pads
high temp paint
and caliper bolts


here is where it gets started, put your car up STABLE on jack stands.



I removed the drivers wheel and took a look at everything before disassembling it.


----------



## TWEEDY

The next step was removing the old caliper, i had a spare jackstand there with me to hold the caliper up while i did the swap to prevent any damage to the brake line put on by stress. There are two bolts that go thru the caliper to hold it in place. these need to be removed to remove the caliper


----------



## TWEEDY

After removing the caliper there are two more bolts that need to be removed that hold on the caliper bracket in place, these will be a bitch unless you have a good impact gun because the factory puts a thread sealent on them to make sure they dont come out.

This is a pic after you take it off.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

great topic...i kno theres alot of people that been lookin for something like this.... anyone know if it works on like a brand new TC?

an theres a couple extra steps in there...we just undid the brake line an the ABS wires an undid both balljoints


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Sep 24 2007, 05:15 PM~8861138
> *great topic...i kno theres alot of people that been lookin for something like this.... anyone know if it works on like a brand new TC?
> 
> an theres a couple extra steps in there...we just undid the brake line an the ABS wires an undid both balljoints
> *


I'm no where near finished bro...LOL this is just the begining, image shack keeps messing up on me  

But thanks for the positive response.


----------



## TWEEDY

I then removed the tie rod end castle nut and lower ball joint bolt..

You can also notice i took the ABS bolt out to swap that out also


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Sep 24 2007, 07:15 PM~8861138
> *great topic...i kno theres alot of people that been lookin for something like this.... anyone know if it works on like a brand new TC?
> 
> an theres a couple extra steps in there...we just undid the brake line an the ABS wires an undid both balljoints
> *


Let him finish homie :twak:


----------



## TWEEDY

As you can see the lower and upper balljoint bolts were removed, and also the tie rod end

Save your upper ball joint bolt for the swap, it will save you from buying another bolt


----------



## TWEEDY

Here is the spindle completely removed


----------



## TWEEDY

*I skipped this in the intial spindle swap but after breaking the lower balljoint soon afteer the swap i recommend using brand new 91-94 lowerballjoint. you get alot more thread for the castle nut, you can also use the cotterpin and double nut if you feel you need to.*
The new spindle is then set on and ABS sensor connected


----------



## TWEEDY

Also, when you tighten the lower ball joint down it will not go down as far as the stock one did. The spindle off of the older towncar is thicker so the ball joint only goes down half way only exposing the top thread.


----------



## D-Cheeze

good info here


----------



## TWEEDY

The sway bar also mounts in a different location between the two spindles. I just took my sway bar completely off and havent really noticed a different in how the car handles.

You will NOT need the tie rods off of the 91-94. all you will HAVE TO DO is turn your tie rods about 80 percent of the way inwards. you need to do this so your tires wont be pointing at the curbs while your dippin down the streets. 

*It is important that you get your car aligned promptly after the swap.

Here is the spindle set on with both balljoints hand tight


----------



## TWEEDY

Then i slid on the "Like New" rotor and hand tightened my adapter :biggrin: 



Lookin better already


----------



## TWEEDY

I then took the caliper and diconnected the old brake line. (save for later use)
And then compressed the piston and slid in the new brake pads. These pads are different from the 2000. there is a long pad with two guide holes and a short pad. The long pad goes on the wheel side of the caliper (outside) and the short pad goes to the motor side (inside). 
Here is the caliper sitting on the rotor and pads installed. you will also notice the new caliper bolts.


----------



## TWEEDY

The new setup bolted up.


----------



## 79 cutty

Been meaning to do this to mine! 

Great info!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

The reason i left the old caliper connected was to minimize the brake fluid lost while completing these other steps. 
I then unbolted the brake line off of the old caliper and bolted it to the new caliper.

I ran into a slight problem, my brakes kept leaking after i bolted it up to the new caliper. since they are different years of calipers the brass spacers are a different size causing it to let the bolt turn more than it should which led to the fluid holes not lining up. i came across an easy and free fix.

I took the bolt out of the brake line that was factory, you will notice the bolts are the same thread but the factory brake line bolt for the 2000 caliper is recessed at the top and the brass seal sits tight on there. 
I pulled the brass seal off and took the bolt off. I then compared the bolts. The bolt that came off of the 94 caliper was the same thread but with out a recessed top. i used that bolt with the bigger seals from the 94 and the problem was solved. no leaks.

Here is a comparrison of the two bolts, the bottom one is the one i used.

*Also note you still need to make sure your holes are aligned so the fluid can pass threw.


----------



## TWEEDY

Here is the same pic but you can see where the thinner part is.


----------



## TWEEDY

Now that the brake line is hooked up and bled with no more leaks


----------



## TWEEDY

The part of the brake line that is hard lined needed to be bent slightly so the hose would not get stretched.


----------



## TWEEDY

Double check everything and make sure your ball joints are tight and your tie rod is tight. be sure you tighten your tie rod sleeve bolts also so it does not spin either inward or outward. re bleed your brakes to be sure all air is out of the lines and they are firm.

Here is the finished product... Repeat all these steps for the passenger side as well.


----------



## TWEEDY

Also don't forget to anti seize your K.O.'s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

nice writeup! so do 13's fit on now with no spacers and no grinding?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 25 2007, 04:31 PM~8868494
> *nice writeup!  so do 13's fit on now with no spacers and no grinding?
> *


The people gave me the advice on how to do the swap said yes, they fit with out any further modification. I am running 14's so i really couldn't tell you right at the moment. I have some spare 13's, i'll throw them on sometime this weekend to give all of you a positive answer to that question.

And thanks for the props! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 25 2007, 06:39 PM~8868569
> *The people gave me the advice on how to do the swap said yes, they fit with out any further modification. I am running 14's so i really couldn't tell you right at the moment. I have some spare 13's, i'll throw them on sometime this weekend to give all of you a positive answer to that question.
> 
> And thanks for the props!  :biggrin:
> *


shit I'll be running 14's anyway since it's my daily driver. thanks for the info homie.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## TWEEDY

A few pics of the car. its really dirty, i havent had a nice day to take it to the car wash since the swap.


----------



## TWEEDY

The wheels dont stick out..


Color matched dish and hub, alternating spokes, Thanks HOMEBOYZ wire wheels.
I plan on breaking it all up with some royal blue pinstriping and a little silver leafing.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## THE ONE

NICE work bro. glad to see the car come together. looks GREAT. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

bump :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 25 2007, 03:55 PM~8868676
> *
> *


NICE CAR :biggrin: HERES MINE :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Sep 27 2007, 08:59 AM~8880071
> *NICE CAR :biggrin: HERES MINE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ride bro... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

i thought the whole point of the spindle swap was to run 13's


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:48 AM~8880856
> *i thought the whole point of the spindle swap was to run 13's
> *


For most people it is, but you cant run 14's safely without doing it either.
imo i couldn't see running 13's on this car due to how heavy it is and how it rides.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 12:48 PM~8880856
> *i thought the whole point of the spindle swap was to run 13's
> *


I tried to put 14's on my 98 and they didnt even come close to fitting.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 27 2007, 01:39 PM~8882363
> *I tried to put 14's on my 98 and they didnt even come close to fitting.
> *


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

I finally got the car all cleaned up today, will post a pic tomorrow. It looks way better than the pics i posted.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 27 2007, 10:23 PM~8886040
> *I finally got the car all cleaned up today, will post a pic tomorrow. It looks way better than the pics i posted.
> *


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8880856
> *i thought the whole point of the spindle swap was to run 13's
> *


you'll need 91-93 towncar spindles for 13"s.... 94-97 for 14"s

this topic should be pinned..it comes up so many times.


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## teamde

CAN THIS WORK FOR A 1998 CROWN VICRTORIA


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by teamde_@Sep 29 2007, 08:58 AM~8894389
> *CAN THIS WORK FOR A 1998 CROWN VICRTORIA
> *


I'm not really sure, someone else on here might have that answer.


----------



## johnny coconut

Damn, I'd hate to lose this topic to time. There should be a "how to" section, covering everything.........


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Sep 29 2007, 11:37 PM~8898358
> *Damn, I'd hate to lose this topic to time. There should be a "how to" section, covering everything.........
> *


True!! lets get this pinned! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Sep 24 2007, 05:39 PM~8861280
> *Let him finish homie  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: INFORMATIOWNED!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 27 2007, 02:39 PM~8882363
> *I tried to put 14's on my 98 and they didnt even come close to fitting.
> *


14" CHINA OWNED


----------



## teamde

there no way ne one can find out


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 30 2007, 02:40 AM~8899005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: INFORMATIOWNED!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## geterlow

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Good info!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

pin this already!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Oct 4 2007, 08:05 PM~8934592
> *pin this already!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

DAMN VARY GOOD TOPIC


----------



## geterlow

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY

bump :biggrin:


----------



## veeman

Ok so you guys are ssaying 91-93 for 13's? I have a 91 town car,is there is no grinding required for me to fit 13's?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by veeman_@Oct 9 2007, 11:08 PM~8965904
> *Ok so you guys are ssaying 91-93 for 13's?  I have a 91 town car,is there is no grinding required for me to fit 13's?
> *


should bolt on no problem!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*so what about the rearend? swap the whole rearend as well? I have a customer with 14's on a newer TC and them fuckers hang all around that car and he wants us to Juice it for him. but i havent messed with any of these yet, although lookin at this thread, its an hour tops of work for us. so what about the rearend swap it too?*


----------



## malomonte

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

Why would you swap the rearend? i havent seen anything about that


----------



## 62bird

will this work on a 2003 and up towncar?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 19 2007, 11:01 PM~9043315
> *will this work on a 2003 and up towncar?
> *


I think so but im pretty sure the wheels will stick out 03 and up


----------



## geterlow

bump it


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Oct 20 2007, 11:56 AM~9045450
> *bump it
> *


TTT


----------



## hoppin6

Lookin good homie, some good info here.... so when do u plan on cutting this bitch ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 19 2007, 10:01 PM~9043315
> *will this work on a 2003 and up towncar?
> *


No it will not work on 03 and up towncars, 14's are it unless you do a frame swap


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2007, 09:25 PM~9018951
> *so what about the rearend? swap the whole rearend as well? I have a customer with 14's on a newer TC and them fuckers hang all around that car and he wants us to Juice it for him. but i havent messed with any of these yet, although lookin at this thread, its an hour tops of work for us. so what about the rearend swap it too?
> *


You don't have to do anything to the rear-end to fit 13's


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by hoppin6_@Oct 22 2007, 06:27 PM~9060047
> *Lookin good homie, some good info here.... so when do u plan on cutting this bitch ? :thumbsup:
> *


Probably after income tax... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

bump


----------



## andrew85

whats up homie my name is andrew from 818 goodtimes chapter i just want to say thanks i was running in to problems with my linc i blew my tire out on the freeway and i tried to convert the suspension but i ran in to problems but now i know what to do as for the sway bar they told me just get the same one from the car you took the uppers and spindle from and it should bolt right on but once a gain thanks homie here is a pic of my car the tan one and my homie edwins the white one


----------



## geterlow

ttt


----------



## cd blazin

good job on the build!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by andrew85_@Nov 25 2007, 12:03 PM~9300497
> *whats up homie my name is andrew from 818 goodtimes chapter i just want to say thanks i was running in to problems with my linc i blew my tire out on the freeway and i tried to convert the suspension but i ran in to problems but now i know what to do as for the sway bar they told me just get the same one from the car you took the uppers and spindle from and it should bolt right on but once a gain thanks homie here is a pic of my car the tan one and my homie edwins the white one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


most people, like myself, just ditch the sway bar entirely....


----------



## 62bird

do the older lincolns have the same bolt pattern as the 98-02 tcs?


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Dec 2 2007, 10:32 PM~9360203
> *do the older lincolns have the same bolt pattern as the 98-02 tcs?
> *


yes


----------



## TWEEDY

i just ditched the sway bar too. although i been thinkin about droppin it off at the chromer.


----------



## TWEEDY

[/quote]

Whats up Fam. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

bump


----------



## 62bird

ttt


----------



## My98Lincoln

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

For the homies needin help...


----------



## malomonte

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS

i been thinking about gettin a 98 and up tc.so i got to do this just to run 14's.


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2008, 08:30 PM~9705198
> *i been thinking about gettin a 98 and up tc.so i got to do this just to run 14's.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## LogoSpade

Maybe I missed it, why are you doing this, I had a 91 town car that did 48" about 3 years ago, I just got a 97 "I like that body style" do I have to worry about any of the front-end on my new one "the 97"
If you want to see pic's of the old town car there on my mypace.
Thanks
"White-Boy" Larry 
http://www.myspace.com/ftw_customs


----------



## FORGIVEN

>


Whats up Fam. :biggrin:
[/quote]
WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

great topic! man i gotta get me one of these


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Well since u are on the topic,what about the a-frame swap,anybody got pic of that?I mean,with some the inches these hopper are doing I know that they can't being doing it on those cast iron bars they got for a-frame.


----------



## KILLA G

i got the parts from a 91 that works rite :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G

> yes
> WILL THE STUDS MY 98 HAS FIT THE SWAP TO A 91


----------



## KILLA G

> yes
> WILL THE STUDS MY 98 HAS FIT THE SWAP TO A 91
> 
> 
> 
> any one
Click to expand...


----------



## TWEEDY

I would think so but im not positive. the studs were good on my donor spindles so i didnt have to change them.


----------



## scrapin82regal

New page :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G

WHY CANT I TAKE THE SPINDLE OFF THIS BOLT THATS THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT TO TAKE IT OFF. HOW DO I DO THIS


----------



## malomonte

:uh: :uh: That's a pain in the neck.


----------



## KILLA G

alrite i swapped evreything out and but a bolt from the brakes hits my passenger side rim so i had to but a space on it.whats the problem :dunno:


----------



## KILLA G

I THINK I FOUND THE PROBLEM WHY MY RIM HITS THE BRAKES BOLT ITS PROBLY THIS IS MAKING MY RIM LEAN INWARDS CAUSE CAUSE ITS NOT BOLTED DOWN ALL THE WAY THE OTHER SIDE IS STR8 IM TAKING IT TO GET ALLIGHNED 2MORROW SEE IF THEY CAN BOLT IT DOWN 4 ME JUST THE ONLY THING HAVE IS A RATCHET AND IT TURNS ALONG WHEN I TURN IT SO IM THINKING IF THEY USE A POWER ONE THAT MITE WORK.


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 3 2008, 11:00 PM~9859142
> *I THINK I FOUND THE PROBLEM WHY MY RIM HITS THE BRAKES BOLT ITS PROBLY THIS IS MAKING MY RIM LEAN INWARDS CAUSE CAUSE ITS NOT BOLTED DOWN ALL THE WAY THE OTHER SIDE IS STR8 IM TAKING IT TO GET ALLIGHNED 2MORROW SEE IF THEY CAN BOLT IT DOWN 4 ME JUST THE ONLY THING HAVE IS A RATCHET AND IT TURNS ALONG WHEN I TURN IT SO IM THINKING IF THEY USE A POWER ONE THAT MITE WORK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 2 2008, 01:45 AM~9846851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY CANT I TAKE THE SPINDLE OFF THIS BOLT THATS THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT TO TAKE IT OFF. HOW DO I DO THIS
> *


Man i gota agree wit you... That bottom ball joint seem like is welded on the spindle...


----------



## My98Lincoln

Hey KILLA G you dint happen to get ur lincoln front components stuff from the salvage yard on 17..? :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 7 2008, 07:02 PM~9889936
> *Hey KILLA G you dint happen to get ur lincoln front components stuff from the salvage yard on 17..?  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I JUST THE SPINDLES THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS I GOT THEM FROM DISCOUNTS.WHY


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 2 2008, 12:45 AM~9846851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY CANT I TAKE THE SPINDLE OFF THIS BOLT THATS THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT TO TAKE IT OFF. HOW DO I DO THIS
> *


I just took a 5 lb. sledge to the side of the spindle and whacked a few good times. then went back with a pickle and it came off. but i have to agree its the hardest bolt on the swap.


----------



## TWEEDY

[/quote]

A few ?'s first, are you running 13's or 14's? and your saying you didnt get the lower ball joint tightened back down all the way? even with it not tightened down all the way your rim still shouldn't hit your brakes. Think of it like this.... if you took your whole spindle off the car and set it on the ground, then bolted your rim on the spindle. when you set it up on its side it and rolled the wheel they would not rub. the only way it could be rubbing is if you set the wheels on the car, then lowered the car and then tightened down the lug nuts.


----------



## KILLA G

IS THE SPINDLE SWAP ONLY RECOMENNDED IF YOUR GONNA JUICE YOUR RIDE OR IS IT THE BEST WAY TO RUN 13S ON YOUR CAR EVEN IF ITS NOT JUICED.CAUSE IM HAVING LOTS OF PROBLEMS SINCE SWAPPED OUT EVERYTHING.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## CADILLACJON

nice topic


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 9 2008, 01:11 AM~9900688
> *IS THE SPINDLE SWAP ONLY RECOMENNDED IF YOUR GONNA JUICE YOUR RIDE OR IS IT THE BEST WAY TO RUN 13S ON YOUR CAR EVEN IF ITS NOT JUICED.CAUSE IM HAVING LOTS OF PROBLEMS SINCE SWAPPED OUT EVERYTHING.
> *


its to run 13's without grinding your calipers and running spacers. its way safer.


----------



## KILLA G

IS IT POSSIBLE TO JUCIE YOUR CAR WHILE YOUR RIDING ON SPACERS AND NOT THE SPINDLE SWAP


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 9 2008, 05:50 PM~9903911
> *IS IT POSSIBLE TO JUCIE YOUR CAR WHILE YOUR RIDING ON SPACERS AND NOT THE SPINDLE SWAP
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 10 2008, 04:49 PM~9909970
> *:dunno:
> *


That is not safe what so ever. you would end up breaking some studs off and possibly buckling a fender or quarter panel. way safer to do the swap. what are you having trouble with now? is it just the wheel hitting the brakes? or are the brakes still leaking?


----------



## LOWYALTY48

thanks it works
i skip some steps at first  
 

i had so much problems , so i got back to this topic and read everything :biggrin: 
make sure you read everything :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Sep 25 2007, 05:17 PM~8868425
> *The part of the brake line that is hard lined needed to be bent slightly so the hose would not get stretched.
> 
> *


check this out i switched the left one with the right one and it fits perfect

you helped alot with this topic :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Feb 11 2008, 07:17 PM~9919120
> *check this out i switched the left one with the right one and it fits perfect
> 
> you helped alot with this topic :biggrin:
> *


Wow,We learn something new everyday.. :biggrin: Looks like i'll be swapping brake lines to the other side soon.


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9913231
> *That is not safe what so ever. you would end up breaking some studs off and possibly buckling a fender or quarter panel. way safer to do the swap. what are you having trouble with now? is it just the wheel hitting the brakes? or are the brakes still leaking?
> *


OH CAUSE I GOT A HOMIE WHOS GETTING HIS CAR JUICED RITE NOW BUT HE DIDNT DO THE SPINDLE SWAP FIRST BUT HE SAYS HE REALLY AINT GONNA HOP IT OFF THE GROUND JUST RAISE IT.CAN YOU SWAP IT AFTER ITS JUICED


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 24 2007, 08:12 PM~8862518
> *good info here
> *


should be pinned


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 08:25 PM~9927769
> *should be pinned
> *


Thanks skim! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2008, 07:25 PM~9927769
> *should be pinned
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 2 2008, 12:45 AM~9846851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY CANT I TAKE THE SPINDLE OFF THIS BOLT THATS THE ONLY THING I HAVE LEFT TO TAKE IT OFF. HOW DO I DO THIS
> *


my budy did wit a small press and it came out fast


----------



## KILLA G

I FIGURED OUT WHY THE FUCKIN RIM KEPT HITTING ITS CAUSE THE FUCKIN RIM IS A LIL WARPED CAUSE ITS THE RITE SIDE RIM SO WE PUT IT ON THE LEFT SIDE AND IT STILL HIT THAT BOLT.SO I GRINDED THE BOLT A LITTLE AND AND PUT IT BACK ON THE CAR AND IT WORKED.


----------



## 62bird

TTT


----------



## 4SHOW

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump..


----------



## Maiden 76

TTT for doing it today, thanks alot G-body4life and everyone else, great info !


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Feb 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10033414
> *TTT for doing it today, thanks alot G-body4life and everyone else, great info !
> *


Thanks bro, just tryin to help :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln

dOING IT VERY SOON...


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 10 2008, 07:57 PM~10385875
> *dOING IT VERY SOON...
> *


Post pics when done... :biggrin:


----------



## MALDITO713

Would puttin a 92 spindle on the left an a 93 on the right fuck anything up?


----------



## LogoSpade

> _Originally posted by MALDITO713_@Apr 20 2008, 04:44 PM~10460810
> *Would puttin a 92 spindle on the left an a 93 on the right fuck anything up?
> *


"92 AND 93 spindles" THEY ARE THE SAME PIMPIN


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LogoSpade_@Apr 21 2008, 04:14 PM~10467827
> *"92 AND 93 spindles" THEY ARE THE SAME PIMPIN
> *


Yes they are. 91-94, 95-97, 98-00


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got a 92 lincoln. I didn't have to grind anything so far but was told that if I put new pads in I would have too. The calipers are soooooo close to the wheels right now. I got a little bend in the inner lip and it rubbed like a mofo. Had to beat it back into shape. But I have been told both ways? 


I gotta a question tho. Why get your rotors from a bone yard? Its like 25$ around here to re surface them or 28$ for (new) ones. Just buy the new. Same with the calipers. They are 30$ a pc. Hell you can even get loaded ones with pads already in them. Spindels are a different story. 


loaded calipers 99$ pair
http://www.autozone.com/N,14400767//shoppi...peResultSet.htm

none loaded 32$ pc.
http://www.autozone.com/R,APP953467/vehicl...oductDetail.htm

ceramic pads pair 20$
http://www.autozone.com/R,APP1123341/vehic...oductDetail.htm

rotors 28$ pc 
http://www.autozone.com/R,APP963384/vehicl...oductDetail.htm

outer tie rods are 10$ pc might as well while your there? 
http://www.autozone.com/R,APP392439/vehicl...oductDetail.htm


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2008, 11:30 PM~10498819
> *I got a 92 lincoln.    I didn't have to grind anything so far but was told that if I put new pads in I would have too.    The calipers are soooooo close to the wheels right now.    I got a little bend in the inner lip and it rubbed like a mofo.  Had to beat it back into shape.  But I have been told both ways?
> I gotta a question tho.  Why get your rotors from a bone yard?    Its like 25$ around here to re surface them or 28$ for (new) ones.  Just buy the new.  Same with the calipers.  They are 30$ a pc.  Hell you can even get loaded ones with pads already in them.    Spindels are a different story.
> loaded calipers  99$ pair
> http://www.autozone.com/N,14400767//shoppi...peResultSet.htm
> 
> none loaded  32$ pc.
> http://www.autozone.com/R,APP953467/vehicl...oductDetail.htm
> 
> ceramic pads pair 20$
> http://www.autozone.com/R,APP1123341/vehic...oductDetail.htm
> 
> rotors  28$ pc
> http://www.autozone.com/R,APP963384/vehicl...oductDetail.htm
> 
> outer tie rods are 10$ pc    might as well while your there?
> http://www.autozone.com/R,APP392439/vehicl...oductDetail.htm
> *



You got some good points. the rotors that came with the calipers i purchashed still had alot of metal to them. and theres a spot here that only charges 5 dollars a rotor to turn them.


----------



## green ice

So 14's will bolt right up to a 2003 town car, with out any modifcation


----------



## malomonte

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 25 2008, 10:14 PM~10735199
> *So 14's will bolt right up to a 1993 town car, with out any modifcation
> *


YES :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 7 2008, 06:29 AM~10817807
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR

:yes: but if u gunna do all this u might as well change the upper a arms 2. u can use them of of the 80's model. :thumbsup:


----------



## THEBOXX

ANY 80S MODEL TC UPPERS WOULD WORK??


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10735199
> *So 14's will bolt right up to a 2003 town car, with out any modifcation
> *


yES ON A 1993 NO ON A 2003... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

is anyone hopping on a suspension like this?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 11:25 PM~10852154
> *is anyone hopping on a suspension like this?
> *


I belive most do the whole upper a arm swap if they plan on hopping. Mainly from an 80s model.


----------



## Maiden 76

I forgot to share a pic of my daily swapped up ... thanks to you homies..appreciate it!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Jun 12 2008, 03:19 AM~10852869
> *I forgot to share a pic of my daily swapped up ... thanks to you homies..appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That mug is clean.


----------



## THEBOXX




----------



## THEBOXX

just finished my swap!!!! and heres a start on my setup! thanks for the help...


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks good bro. you get everything figured out?


----------



## THEBOXX

yep...now i have to figure out how to take the airbags off the rear so i can finish my setup..


----------



## excalibur

cool topic. looks pretty easy and straight forward. 

I can add a TIP for getting the spindles off of the ball joints.
if you have an air hammer, use a punch style bit to seperate the pinch point on the spindles ( the part that wraps around the ball joint and squeezes the ball joint) not to mention lots of rust penetrant . 

I just did rear wheel bearings on an 03 explorer with similar spindles on it. it was a pain in the ass getting them off. (yes, the rear spindles on an explorer have similar design features). the air hammer was the savior for me.


----------



## eyeneff

Wow, you bamas are lucky. I spent a LONG time digging through the towncar threads for this info...


----------



## Zappo90744

Thanks to the LIL homies eyeneff and 61 Impala on 3 for telling me about this thread. They are lifesavers. Now I have to find me a mechanic to do it for me. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I also assumed this would have to be done to the rearend since they also have *HUGE *calipers but I guess not.  *Any volunteers?* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Jun 23 2008, 09:17 AM~10931005
> *Wow, you bamas are lucky. I spent a LONG time digging through the towncar threads for this info...
> *


NOW ITS PINNED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jun 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10944184
> *NOW ITS PINNED!!! :biggrin:
> *


duh-duh-duhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLACJON

does anyone know if I have to mod a 95 town car to put 13's on? in the topic it says to use 90-94 spindles for 98-02 but nothing about 95-97 thanks!


----------



## TWEEDY

Got some new goodies for the Towncar...:biggrin:


----------



## dub4lac

very nice


----------



## TWEEDY

Well i decided to get off my lazy ass and test fit how my pump will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something... and Sean, i need to get one of those sticks of angle from you after all. Enjoy.










Smooth.. :biggrin: 

Even the bottom of the rack... :0


----------



## Rick80

LOOK GOOD BRO NEED MORE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## geterlow

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 7 2008, 11:32 PM~10821309
> *:yes: but if u gunna do all this u might as well change the upper a arms 2. u can use them  of of the 80's model.  :thumbsup:
> *


these will bolt right up on a 99?


----------



## Rick80

more pics homie


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Jul 11 2008, 09:25 AM~11063021
> *more pics homie
> *


will post more tomorrow. long day today at the show


----------



## fleetwood88

i have a 2000 lincoln towncar to drive it to work if i put 13 or 14 my transmission will blow :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THEBOXX

finally have a pic of it finished


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 15 2008, 08:30 PM~11097683
> *finally have a pic of it finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro. I'll have to post some pics of mine..


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 1 2008, 09:36 PM~10992995
> *Well i decided to get off my lazy ass and test fit how my pump will be and started part of the left side of my battery rack. it isnt much but its something... and Sean, i need to get one of those sticks of angle from you after all. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> *


nICE WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE IN THE TRUNK...


----------



## TWEEDY

Juice is in finally. :biggrin: 




Alright Everybody... Please keep in mind that i am far from finished with the trunk. I still need to clean up, paint, Make panels, hide wiring, make batterycables, (nice ones, i just used these because i drive this car everyday and its what i had laying around till i order some clear cable with good ends..) I am far from done 
Tweedy




Far from finished... Still needs alot of work.


----------



## Cruising Ink

looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G

Y DOES MY LEFT FRONT TIRE STICK OUT MORE THEN MY RITE FRONT WHEN I PUT MY 13S ON IT BUT WITH THE STOCKS ITS STR8


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11153893
> *Y DOES MY LEFT FRONT TIRE STICK OUT MORE THEN MY RITE FRONT WHEN I PUT MY 13S ON IT BUT WITH THE STOCKS ITS STR8
> *


I noticed mine is like that too. not much but noticable if looking at it


----------



## OGUSO805

QUICK QUESTION...LOOKIN TO BUY 2002 TOWN CAR TONIGHT, HAVENT HAD TIME TO GO THREW ALL THESE PAGES, NEED TO FIND OUT (BEFORE I BUY THIS CAR) IF I CAN SLAP ON MY 14" AS SOON HAS I BUY THE CAR, OR DO I HALF TO CHANGE THE FRONT END JUST TO ROLL ON 14". IM NOT GOING TO LIFT IT ITS GOING TO BE A DAILY DRIVER..... :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jul 23 2008, 03:31 PM~11161264
> *QUICK QUESTION...LOOKIN TO BUY 2002 TOWN CAR TONIGHT, HAVENT HAD TIME TO GO THREW ALL THESE PAGES, NEED TO FIND OUT (BEFORE I BUY THIS CAR) IF I CAN SLAP ON MY 14" AS SOON HAS I BUY THE CAR, OR DO I HALF TO CHANGE THE FRONT END JUST TO ROLL ON 14". IM NOT GOING TO LIFT IT ITS GOING TO BE A DAILY DRIVER..... :biggrin:
> *


JUST GO AHEAD AND DO THE SWAP HOMIE ATLEAST AFTER YOU DO IT YOU WONT HAVE TO WORRIE ABOUT THE RIMS FALLING OFF.TRUST ME I KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jul 23 2008, 04:31 PM~11161264
> *QUICK QUESTION...LOOKIN TO BUY 2002 TOWN CAR TONIGHT, HAVENT HAD TIME TO GO THREW ALL THESE PAGES, NEED TO FIND OUT (BEFORE I BUY THIS CAR) IF I CAN SLAP ON MY 14" AS SOON HAS I BUY THE CAR, OR DO I HALF TO CHANGE THE FRONT END JUST TO ROLL ON 14". IM NOT GOING TO LIFT IT ITS GOING TO BE A DAILY DRIVER..... :biggrin:
> *


You would have to grind the calipers and add spacers... Some people get by with it but is not safe whatsoever.... Do the swap. Less than 200 Dollars and you can roll 13's or 14's safely with no problems.  



> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 23 2008, 07:17 PM~11162634
> *JUST GO AHEAD AND DO THE SWAP HOMIE ATLEAST AFTER YOU DO IT YOU WONT HAVE TO WORRIE ABOUT THE RIMS FALLING OFF.TRUST ME  I KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE :biggrin:
> *


X1million :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805

THANX (KILLA G & TWEEDY) FOR THE ADVISE, FOUND A 96 BIG BODY AT THE SAME LOT THAT AN OLD LADY JUST TRADED IN W/ ONLY 35,000 ON IT LIKE SHOW ROOM CONDITION EVEN W/ A MOON ROOF. THANX AGAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 24 2008, 12:44 AM~11165116
> *You would have to grind the calipers and add spacers... Some people get by with it but is not safe whatsoever....
> *



Never had any trouble, drove mine daily for a few months, been on four or five long road trips (5 hours +), 90 MPH on 13s, 6 batteries, 2 pumps


----------



## 29775

my friends got a 03 vic police package... he wants to get some 14's for the summer.. its a daily w/ stock suspension.. 

does he need any mods or 14's is plug and play


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11172381
> *Never had any trouble, drove mine daily for a few months, been on four or five long road trips (5 hours +), 90 MPH on 13s, 6 batteries, 2 pumps
> *


well i was gonna bring something like that up cause my homie has a 00 lincoln juiced its not a hopper just a clean daily driver but hes on spacers and the spacers been on there for awhile before he juiced his car and hes still got them on there but he drives it and even does a lil hoppin and still no prob.im thinkin hes just lucky for all this time having spacers :biggrin: oh yeah 4 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## Cruising Ink

finally did my swap this past week just need to align the car and put on the 13's,thanks to this thread, I rolled on 14's for about 2 years with spacers without a problem I also have the car juiced I never hop it though just lay and lift guess just luck that nothing ever happened with the spacers


----------



## Cruising Ink

well havent cleaned it but here are the before and after pics









after


----------



## THEBOXX

you wanna sell those gold center rims LOWERDIMENSION????


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 27 2008, 08:08 AM~11188701
> *you wanna sell those gold center rims LOWERDIMENSION????
> *


sorry not for sale


----------



## THEBOXX

ok


----------



## TWEEDY

DAMN... No longer pinned


----------



## BigPoppa78

Question.....anyone else out there rollin 14x7's have any rubbing issues in the back when slammed???

Just curious cuz when my 00 TC is all the way down the rear fenders rest on the tires.


----------



## BigPoppa78

oh yeah i'm also rollin on 185/70 14


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 5 2008, 06:04 PM~11268192
> *Question.....anyone else out there rollin 14x7's have any rubbing issues in the back when slammed???
> 
> Just curious cuz when my 00 TC is all the way down the rear fenders rest on the tires.
> *


no but its close. i might just have more coil than you. its juiced right?


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 24 2008, 07:33 PM~11172566
> *my friends got a 03 vic police package... he wants to get some 14's for the summer.. its a daily w/ stock suspension..
> 
> does he need any mods or 14's is plug and play
> *


 danm im
 having the same problem


----------



## Rick80

EVERYTHING LOOKS REAL GOOD TWEEDY,I SHOULD BE LIFTING MINE REAL SOON THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 5 2008, 06:04 PM~11268192
> *Question.....anyone else out there rollin 14x7's have any rubbing issues in the back when slammed???
> 
> Just curious cuz when my 00 TC is all the way down the rear fenders rest on the tires.
> *


i rolled 14's too but 175/75's never had an issue it might be the tires are to big


----------



## TWEEDY

BTW i run 175-70-r14


----------



## BigPoppa78

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 6 2008, 12:06 AM~11270617
> *no but its close. i might just have more coil than you. its juiced right?
> *


Not yet.....but I bought the rims with the tires already on em....so i guess i'll have to try 175/70's which is what i wanted anyway


----------



## THEBOXX

will a sway bar from a 92 bolt up to the frame on my 00??...already did the spindels from a 92


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Aug 6 2008, 05:45 PM~11277482
> *will a sway bar from a 92 bolt up to the frame on my 00??...already did the spindels from a 92
> *


Not positive but im pretty sure they will. you will defintly need the bushings for the 92 to bolt to the older spindles because the newer spindles mount differently. you might even just get away with changing the bushings and rod the bushing goes on and still use your 00 swaybar. i belive just where the bushings mount are differnt.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S

what will it take to put 13's or 14's on an 03?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Aug 15 2008, 07:33 AM~11350285
> *what will it take to put 13's or 14's on an 03?
> *


they will stick out unless you run standard offset wheels.


----------



## Cruising Ink

man i was so happy with the spindle swap i ran into an issue though i put on the some 13x7 daytons i changed them a week later to 13x7 dayton as well both are 72 spoke i used the same adapter but the 2nd set of wheels on the front drivers side is scraping on the caliper bolts i thought it was a bent wheel so i changed it out with the rear one and still the same i put a spacer on and it fixed it but i dont wanna roll with a spacer thats why i did the swap, has this happened to anyone?


----------



## TWEEDY

Maybe the daytons are made in different years and had a different offset then the previous set. I have heard alot about daytons still rubbing on a cadi when a china wont?


----------



## Cruising Ink

the weird thing is its only from the drivers side


----------



## SlickPretty

DOING MY SWAP IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO. THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD INFO. HELP'S OUT THE SLOWER PEOPLE LIKE MYSELF... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa78

Got A Spindle Swap F/S....check it out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425905


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 17 2008, 09:44 AM~11363996
> *man i was so happy with the spindle swap i ran into an issue though i put on the some 13x7 daytons i changed them a week later to 13x7 dayton as well both are 72 spoke i used the same adapter but the 2nd set of wheels on the front drivers side is scraping on the caliper bolts i thought it was a bent wheel so i changed it out with the rear one and still the same i put a spacer on and it fixed it but i dont wanna roll with a spacer thats why i did the swap, has this happened to anyone?
> *


wanna sell either set?


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 17 2008, 08:44 AM~11363996
> *man i was so happy with the spindle swap i ran into an issue though i put on the some 13x7 daytons i changed them a week later to 13x7 dayton as well both are 72 spoke i used the same adapter but the 2nd set of wheels on the front drivers side is scraping on the caliper bolts i thought it was a bent wheel so i changed it out with the rear one and still the same i put a spacer on and it fixed it but i dont wanna roll with a spacer thats why i did the swap, has this happened to anyone?
> *


SAME SHIT HAPPENED TO ME HOMIE AND JUST ON THE FRONT BUT I JUST GRINDED A LIL ON THE BOLTS AND FIXED IT.


----------



## BigPoppa78

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Aug 19 2008, 12:34 PM~11381283
> *Got A Spindle Swap F/S....check it out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425905
> *


Will consider trades, i'm lookin for a basic hydro setup if anyone wants to trade


----------



## MEXICANPOISON




----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 PM~11384956
> *wanna sell either set?
> *


sorry they aren't for sale


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2008, 04:57 PM~11385056
> *SAME SHIT HAPPENED TO ME HOMIE AND JUST ON THE FRONT BUT I JUST GRINDED A LIL ON THE BOLTS AND FIXED IT.
> *


thanks I think I might have to do that so I can stop using the spacer


----------



## southGAcustoms

Got a good story for ya homies back in 04 when I bought my 99 I wanted to run 14's immeditly and well I did the grind the shit out of the front caliper and run 1/2 inch of spacers deal!! well all was cool for about 3 months. Then one day taking it easy on the way back to the house, I heard a "POP!" and was like uh oh.... and the car lurched alittle to the left. I pulled over and my left wheel was leaning into the car HARD!
Thought I busted a ball joint... I was about a mile from my house so I slowly pulled the car back onto the road and limped it slowly to my house, all the while hearing SCREEEECH SCREEEECH SCREEECH....I was thining man....I fucked up my car.... 
Got the the house and pulled the wheel off to find only 1 thread of 1 stud (the only one left, out of 5!) holding the adapter on! the thing that saved my wheel from falling off anymore was the brake caliper kept it from comming in any more.


So im like IM FUCKED!

then I spy my 91 lincoln town car chilling.....hmmmm.... shit starts moving in my head I wounder? well in about 2 hours I knew! 91 spindles worked great under my 99 and I was back rolling again without spacers! 

ALso to add some insite to this swap, use the early style brake hoses as well they work better then trying to retrofit the newer style back on the old calipers. And to hook back up your sway bar pick up a universal engergy suspension sway bar link kit from the local auto parts store for about $30. That will allow your sway bar to be hooked back up to the lower controle arm like the older Town Cars!

I will be doing this swap this weekend on my "new" old 98 I just picked up!

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY

Good input bro. :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 17 2008, 04:56 PM~11365882
> *Maybe the daytons are made in different years and had a different offset then the previous set. I have heard alot about daytons still rubbing on a cadi when a china wont?
> *



I just looked at the dayton catalog and they have several different offsets. Maybe thats the problem?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 21 2008, 11:35 PM~11408809
> *I just looked at the dayton catalog and they have several different offsets.  Maybe thats the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No, i believe the first is standard the second FWD and the third is reverse offset.


----------



## Cruising Ink

thanks for looking into it but what puzzles me is why only the drivers side


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 22 2008, 11:29 AM~11411497
> *thanks for looking into it but what puzzles  me is why only the drivers side
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11411497
> *thanks for looking into it but what puzzles  me is why only the drivers side
> *


MINE WAS ON BOTH SIDES :dunno:


----------



## Cruising Ink

when i have time im gonna really look into it cause its really weird.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Aug 23 2008, 08:16 AM~11418145
> *when i have time im gonna really look into it cause its really weird.
> *


any solution?


----------



## TWEEDY

FYI, the 94 balljoint is the same dia. and fits perfectly in the 2000 lower arm. I highly suggest using the older bj because you get alot more thread to use.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:10 AM~11584598
> *FYI, the 94 balljoint is the same dia. and fits perfectly in the 2000 lower arm. I highly suggest using the older bj because you get alot more thread to use.
> *


As we learn the hard way!  :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:48 AM~11514204
> *any solution?
> *


sorry i havent checked


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

Probably the best topic EVER on LIL, Good Shit Homie.


----------



## BeAnZ

question....would anybody here happenned to have changed out the uppers with older models?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 15 2008, 03:53 PM~11608566
> *question....would anybody here happenned to have changed out the uppers with older models?
> *


That was going to be my next quest. from what ive read there not to hard to install.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BeAnZ_@Sep 15 2008, 02:53 PM~11608566
> *question....would anybody here happenned to have changed out the uppers with older models?
> *



Easy swap easier than the spindle swap and you can reinforce them unlike the newer 98 and up models


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 17 2008, 04:37 PM~11628094
> *Easy swap easier than the spindle swap and you can reinforce them unlike the newer 98 and up models
> *


What year a-arms did you use?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

so can u put 14"s on a 99 with spacers in the front. :dunno:


----------



## geterlow

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 18 2008, 01:16 AM~11632629
> *What year a-arms did you use?
> *


x2


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## hittin back bumper

would i have to swap put my rear end, since mine has the lower trailing arms to the outside of the frame and the one from the pumkin is sideways???


----------



## 62bird

TTT


----------



## ROCK OUT

TTT cause i just got 92 spindles for my ride


----------



## ROCK OUT

did any of you guys run into a problem with the censor i tried to take it off but it was stuck took the bolt completely off and the thing wont even move :angry:


----------



## THEBOXX

you have to soak it with wd40 and try to wiggle it out and soak it some more....do not hit it or clamp it to tight because it will break and come apart....just put vise grips on it just enough to get a good grip and wiggle away at it..


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 17 2008, 01:53 PM~12456120
> *you have to soak it with wd40 and try to wiggle it out and soak it some more....do not hit it or clamp it to tight because it will break and come apart....just put vise grips on it just enough to get a good grip and wiggle away at it..
> *


o alright cool thanks for the help i didn't want to break it so i didn't really try and yank it out with pliers ill try that thanks for the help


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12363558
> *TTT cause i just got 92 spindles for my ride
> *


 :biggrin: 

Like i said above, while doing the swap change out the lower balljoints to the older 92 balljoints, the newer ones dont have much threading to hold on to. it only took a month before i broke a balljoint. And i feel alot safer now after changing them out.


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## HIGH LIFE1

Good topic I converted my 2001 town car suspension to cadillac top & lower arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

TTT Why is this not pinned anymore?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 25 2008, 10:20 PM~12527713
> *TTT Why is this not pinned anymore?
> *


For a topic to stay pinned it has to either be a forum sponsers active topic, or a topic that is looked at quite frequently. It would be nice if it was pinned...


----------



## TWEEDY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=0&p=12562739&#


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

question for those who know i have a 95 merc gr marq ive never owned a ford like this before but this car is already juiced but im redoing it completely it has those tube uppers what is the deal with converting this car or using these extensions i have heard about? also it has 14s now but im gonna go to 13s any help would be [email protected] (sorry about my punctuation) :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 1 2009, 05:01 PM~12577480
> *question for those who know i have a 95 merc gr marq ive never owned a ford like this before but this car is already juiced but im redoing it completely it has those tube uppers what is the deal with converting this car or using these extensions i have heard about? also it has 14s now but im gonna go to 13s any help would be [email protected]  (sorry about my punctuation) :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## 81delta

This is how all topics on layitlow should be. Informative and no B.S.

GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 1 2009, 03:01 PM~12577480
> *question for those who know i have a 95 merc gr marq ive never owned a ford like this before but this car is already juiced but im redoing it completely it has those tube uppers what is the deal with converting this car or using these extensions i have heard about? also it has 14s now but im gonna go to 13s any help would be [email protected]  (sorry about my punctuation) :biggrin:
> *


The extensions from BLACK MAGIC work great, i have them on my daily, The tube uppers are ok for lay and play but if your gonna hop you need to do the upper a arm swap with a 90 towncar, you just need to extend and take out the cross shaft on the arm.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 3 2009, 01:10 PM~12593287
> *The extensions from BLACK MAGIC work great, i have them on my daily, The tube uppers are ok for lay and play but if your gonna hop you need to do the upper a arm swap with a 90 towncar, you just need to extend and take out the cross shaft on the arm.
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 3 2009, 03:10 PM~12593287
> *The extensions from BLACK MAGIC work great, i have them on my daily, The tube uppers are ok for lay and play but if your gonna hop you need to do the upper a arm swap with a 90 towncar, you just need to extend and take out the cross shaft on the arm.
> *



the uppers alone or what about spindle ect i was told i need everything from a 1990 lincoln front suspensiona-arm upper and lower spindles ect  any help would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: x2


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 3 2009, 06:07 PM~12595059
> *the uppers alone or what about spindle ect i was told i need everything from a 1990 lincoln front suspensiona-arm upper and lower spindles ect  any help would be great :thumbsup:
> *


to run 13's you just have to follow the instructions on the first 3 pages of this topic, if you can go ahead and swap out the upper a arms for the 90 ones. they are stronger than the newer style and look better IMO. and you should deffinently swap out the lower ball joints for the 90 style also as they will be stronger than the 98-02 ones.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 26 2008, 12:40 AM~12528798
> *For a topic to stay pinned it has to either be a forum sponsers active topic, or a topic that is looked at quite frequently. It would be nice if it was pinned...
> *


I understand that but shit this is something it seems alot of people want to know and do.

Should be kept at the topic or have a better tech section as a topic like this with pics and hints makes it easier for all that want to know.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12675414
> *I understand that but shit this is something it seems alot of people want to know and do.
> 
> Should be kept at the topic or have a better tech section as a topic like this with pics and hints makes it easier for all that want to know.
> *


----------



## low707cutt

would the spindles of a '92 crown vic work all the towncars ive found are non-ABS and I really want to put my rims on.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jan 28 2009, 05:10 PM~12839844
> *would the spindles of a '92 crown vic work all the towncars ive found are non-ABS and I really want to put my rims on.
> *


Not sure honestly.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

beautiful job- way to lay it out for us!!! thx bro!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Dec 25 2008, 01:54 PM~12525339
> *Good topic I converted my 2001 town car suspension to cadillac top & lower arms. :thumbsup:
> *


got a break down on how too?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2009, 01:18 PM~12874363
> *got a break down on how too?
> *


That would be a nice how to i'd like to see, I may just hurry up and do it and post it up... :biggrin:


----------



## link98

HEY BRO DIDNT GET TO READ ALL OF THE PAGES BUT I BOUGHT 98 TOWNCAR AND ITS JUICED AND ROLLING ON 14s ,NO PROBLEMS , BUT WANNA PUT 13s AND HEARD I JUST NEEDED TO GET ADAPTERS ( WHAT DO YOU THINK)


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by link98_@Feb 5 2009, 07:40 PM~12918844
> *HEY BRO DIDNT GET TO READ ALL OF THE PAGES BUT I BOUGHT  98 TOWNCAR AND ITS JUICED AND ROLLING ON 14s ,NO PROBLEMS , BUT WANNA PUT 13s AND HEARD I JUST NEEDED TO GET ADAPTERS ( WHAT DO YOU THINK)
> *


I Think you should read the topic...


----------



## KILLA G

well the other day i told a friend to go to a junk yard for me and get me the end links to a 91 swaybar since i have 91 spindles but he got me 92 links.would those still work?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:07 PM~12965321
> *I Think you should read the topic...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 13 2009, 04:55 AM~12991307
> *well the other day i told a friend to go to a junk yard for me and get me the end links to a 91 swaybar since i have 91 spindles but he got me 92 links.would those still work?
> *


91-94 your good.


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11395608
> *
> 
> ALso to add some insite to this swap, use the early style brake hoses as well they work better then trying to retrofit the newer style back on the old calipers. And to hook back up your sway bar pick up a universal engergy suspension sway bar link kit from the local auto parts store for about $30. That will allow your sway bar to be hooked back up to the lower controle arm like the older Town Cars!
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> *




just thought I would bump that little bit of info


----------



## super chipper

same appliction for a 95 towncar right?


----------



## super chipper

i got those ball joint x-tenders and im doing the spindal swap i got the 90 town car spindals and on those they got a sway bar mount under the ball joint and i cant get the gm casal nut on cuz of that sway bar mount do u just cut them off?


----------



## TWEEDY

Yes, i should have posed that up... i used my plasma to cut off those tabs.


----------



## Chucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Snoopjonnyjon

Does any of this apply to a new 08 Crown Vic, Marquis, or Town Car? I just bought a new 08 Grand Marquis today and wondered what the smallest wheel I can run would be? I'd love to run the 14's from my old Crown Vic on it, but if the thing requires a full frame swap to do so, I might as well just do the big wires with Vogues thing...


----------



## super chipper

wow my tie rods are really off i know u said a page back 80% i didnt think it would be that much off ! my ds was straight and the ps was like30% turning wow thanks for make in this topic by the way has helped out a lot man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper

whys it so off ? ( the tie rod ends)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Mar 30 2009, 07:19 PM~13435502
> *whys it so off  ? ( the tie rod ends)
> *


Compair the two spindles....different tie rod mounding points.


----------



## PAT-RICK

CAN I RUN 98 SPINDLES WITH 95 CALIPERS DOES ANYONE KNOW


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Mar 31 2009, 08:20 PM~13447202
> *CAN I RUN 98 SPINDLES WITH 95 CALIPERS DOES ANYONE KNOW
> *


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 1 2009, 02:56 AM~13451546
> *Why would you want to do that?
> *


probably cause the 95 calipers are small enough to fit 14's


----------



## ROCK OUT

i did the swap on my car worked great i just had to grind the bolts a little so they wouldnt hit the 13's, the only thing is my passenger side wheel sticks out farther then the drivers side anyone have an idea why?


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 1 2009, 03:45 PM~13455525
> *i did the swap on my car worked great i just had to grind the bolts a little so they wouldnt hit the 13's, the only thing is my passenger side wheel sticks out farther then the drivers side anyone have an idea why?
> *


i noticed mine was like that also when i did my swap. Maybe poor engineering on fords part. it might even have something to do with why these cars pull to the right when you apply the breaks in the rain.


----------



## super chipper

my ps caliper bolt hit to , just thought it was my jank as cheepy wheels being bent i was gona use it for a excuse to buy colored dishes lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Anyone had problems bleeding your brakes after the swap?


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Feb 13 2009, 03:55 AM~12991307
> *well the other day i told a friend to go to a junk yard for me and get me the end links to a 91 swaybar since i have 91 spindles but he got me 92 links.would those still work?
> *


90-91 links are straight and mount to the lower control arm. 92-up have a 90 deg. link that mounts to the spindle.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13505611
> *Anyone had problems bleeding your brakes after the swap?
> *


I pinched the line with vise grips before I disconnected it and mine bled fine.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 7 2009, 09:12 PM~13511951
> *I pinched the line with vise grips before I disconnected it and mine bled fine.
> *


Your lucky you didn't colapse the line.


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2009, 05:34 AM~13536394
> *Your lucky you didn't colapse the line.
> *


Wasn't very hard, just enough to slow the leaking.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 26 2009, 09:05 PM~13400182
> *Does any of this apply to a new 08 Crown Vic, Marquis, or Town Car? I just bought a new 08 Grand Marquis today and wondered what the smallest wheel I can run would be? I'd love to run the 14's from my old Crown Vic on it, but if the thing requires a full frame swap to do so, I might as well just do the big wires with Vogues thing...
> *


I'm working on an answer to that.... I should know by May...


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 22 2009, 04:45 PM~13659564
> *TTT
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA my front breaks don't work :angry: , well one side  i didn't switch the little caliper bolts i gotta do that and bleed the brakes again, they don't leak but the when i press the brakes there's no pressure to the caliper ill do it latter :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 22 2009, 08:24 PM~13659920
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA my front breaks don't work :angry: , well one side   i didn't switch the little caliper bolts i gotta do that and bleed the brakes again, they don't leak but the when i press the brakes there's no pressure to the caliper ill do it latter :0
> *


You need to do a master bleed, Bleed the whole system including the abs.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 23 2009, 12:28 AM~13663981
> *You need to do a master bleed, Bleed the whole system including the abs.
> *


how do you bleed the abs? and how come my breaks didn't leak with the newer brake caliper bolts like most people complain about, should i still switch the bolts to the 92 ones? and what exactly do you mean by master bleed like go front right to back left to front left to back right?

i appreciate the help


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 13 2009, 02:44 PM~13561579
> *I'm working on an answer to that.... I should know by May...
> *



I have an answer to fitting 14's on a 03+ Lincs. No swaps, No grinding....The tech section on our car club site will feature a tutoural soon with step by step and pics... warning they stick out a bit in the front.. LMAO


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 13 2009, 01:44 PM~13561579
> *I'm working on an answer to that.... I should know by May...
> *


Any reversed wheel is going to poke out of the fender front and back like your driving a 90's euro.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 24 2009, 06:48 AM~13675082
> *Any reversed wheel is going to poke out of the fender front and back like your driving a 90's euro.
> *



yeah too bad... the rear isn;t bad on them it's the damn front...


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 23 2009, 08:24 AM~13665925
> *how do you bleed the abs? and how come my breaks didn't leak with the newer brake caliper bolts like most people complain about, should i still switch the bolts to the 92 ones? and what exactly do you mean by master bleed like go front right to back left to front left to back right?
> 
> i appreciate the help
> *


??????????????


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 AM~13505611
> *Anyone had problems bleeding your brakes after the swap?
> *


yes i did homie had to pay 500 dollars to fix it :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13665925
> *how do you bleed the abs? and how come my breaks didn't leak with the newer brake caliper bolts like most people complain about, should i still switch the bolts to the 92 ones? and what exactly do you mean by master bleed like go front right to back left to front left to back right?
> 
> i appreciate the help
> *


x2 i dont want to go thru this again like my old one too  any info would help


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 27 2009, 05:09 PM~13707635
> *x2 i dont want to go thru this again like my old one too   any info would help
> *


x3 but also Im going to order the Black magic extensions but do I still have to get a front end alingment?


----------



## ROCK OUT

damnit were tweedy at i need some info


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Apr 28 2009, 03:30 PM~13717982
> *x3  but also Im going to order the Black magic extensions but do I still have to get a front end alingment?
> *


YES


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 28 2009, 04:35 PM~13720005
> *YES
> *


ok thanks


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 28 2009, 05:24 PM~13718541
> *damnit were tweedy at i need some info
> *


Whats up bro, I was in the hospital most of the week because my son was born.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 1 2009, 08:45 AM~13754246
> *Whats up bro, I was in the hospital most of the week because my son was born.
> *


whats up man, congrats :biggrin: 



how do you bleed the abs? and how come my breaks didn't leak with the newer brake caliper bolts like most people complain about, should i still switch the bolts to the 92 ones? and what exactly do you mean by master bleed like go front right to back left to front left to back right?

i appreciate the help


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 3 2009, 04:48 PM~13771673
> *whats up man, congrats :biggrin:
> how do you bleed the abs? and how come my breaks didn't leak with the newer brake caliper bolts like most people complain about, should i still switch the bolts to the 92 ones? and what exactly do you mean by master bleed like go front right to back left to front left to back right?
> 
> i appreciate the help
> *


Thanks, 

A master bleed is where you bleed the whole system, The abs booster and all 4 wheels. If you dont have any problems with the newer bolt and the hole on the bolt is lining up with the brake line with no leaks it should be fine.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## lil6yplayboy

So 94 swap would work fine on the 2000 tc and have you just left tubular arms in 
for now or swap? what year if you did? I was thinking of doing this all at once...but was unsure if we ever got a solid answer on a-arms...
Thanks


----------



## tlc64impala

swap wasnt that bad


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@May 20 2009, 12:24 AM~13942388
> *swap wasnt that bad
> *


Pretty simple but some have issues bleeding the breaks


----------



## Duez

Car handles awful without a sway bar. Has anybody found a sway bar that fits yet?


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 2 2009, 12:19 PM~13465212
> *i noticed mine was like that also when i did my swap. Maybe poor engineering on fords part. it might even have something to do with why these cars pull to the right when you apply the breaks in the rain.
> *


Holy shit, I thought I was the only one that happened too. My car pulls HARD to the right in the rain. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by Snoopjonnyjon_@Mar 26 2009, 05:05 PM~13400182
> *Does any of this apply to a new 08 Crown Vic, Marquis, or Town Car? I just bought a new 08 Grand Marquis today and wondered what the smallest wheel I can run would be? I'd love to run the 14's from my old Crown Vic on it, but if the thing requires a full frame swap to do so, I might as well just do the big wires with Vogues thing...
> *


i'm pretty sure it's the same as the 03's...so u'd need a frame swap


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 26 2009, 10:41 AM~14001696
> *Car handles awful without a sway bar. Has anybody found a sway bar that fits yet?
> *


mine was fine w/o the sway but it had hydraulics...


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 23 2009, 08:45 AM~13666123
> *I have an answer to fitting 14's on a 03+ Lincs. No swaps, No grinding....The tech section on our car club site will feature a tutoural soon with step by step and pics... warning they stick out a bit in the front.. LMAO
> *


if they stick out then that's not fitting correctly homie this aint the 80's


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@May 26 2009, 06:22 PM~14004593
> *mine was fine w/o the sway but it had hydraulics...
> *


mine rode fine without the swaybar :dunno:


----------



## THEBOXX

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14001696
> *Car handles awful without a sway bar. Has anybody found a sway bar that fits yet?
> *


use the end links from 91-93....so much better with it on


----------



## largecarcartel

TTT  im gonna be getting a 98+ linc very soon


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

To eveyone that does this swap........ this is what the caliper looks like on the wrong side of the car. :uh: 

Took two different master mechanics and about 3 weeks to figure it out.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 AM~14116876
> *To eveyone that does this swap........ this is what the caliper looks like on the wrong side of the car.  :uh:
> 
> Took two different master mechanics and about 3 weeks to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 so that was the problem lol


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## My98Lincoln

TTT


----------



## lil_rik408

DAMN i got a lot of work 2 do!!!! very good info.... :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Jun 7 2009, 08:28 PM~14120747-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  so that was the problem lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 AM~14116876
> *To eveyone that does this swap........ this is what the caliper looks like on the wrong side of the car.  :uh:
> 
> Took two different master mechanics and about 3 weeks to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 20 2009, 02:49 PM~14247693
> *TTT
> *


x2 just had to hunt for this shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

this is a awsome topic thank you now i know that the swap will work and its safe cuz i driver the shit out of my car also is there an a arm swap topic?


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 05:22 AM~14116876
> *To eveyone that does this swap........ this is what the caliper looks like on the wrong side of the car.  :uh:
> 
> Took two different master mechanics and about 3 weeks to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT PROBLEMS WERE U HAVING.CAUSE I THINK MINE CALIPERS HIT THE FRAME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

ttt for dre


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Jul 29 2009, 09:12 PM~14620686
> *ttt for dre
> *



THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2007, 07:30 PM~8861217
> *I then removed the tie rod end castle nut and lower ball joint bolt..
> 
> You can also notice i took the ABS bolt out to swap that out also
> *


DO YOU USE THE ABS LINE FROM THE 94 OR THE 2000 ?


----------



## TWEEDY

2000


----------



## edelmiro13

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GOT IT DONE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14657025
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GOT IT DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Made the swap easy as pie..... well Alot easier anyway..

Also It is NOT necessary to line up the in the brake line bolt with the hole inthe hardline, the fluid will pass through. 

But Great info, thanks TWEEDY


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 3 2009, 12:35 AM~14657025
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GOT IT DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## PAT-RICK

any pics of some 90 arms on 98 and up


----------



## dhb74

thanks for all the info on this post, ill be doing 2 sets today. 98 towncar and 99 marquis.


----------



## tlc64impala

Here is mines, got it while home on leave for 3 weeks. Wasnt able to get too much done to her besides the swap and a little pinstripping but its a start. I will jump right back on it when Im home for good :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317+Aug 3 2009, 07:32 PM~14663820-->
> 
> 
> 
> Made the swap easy as pie..... well Alot easier anyway..
> 
> Also It is NOT necessary to line up the in the brake line bolt with the hole inthe hardline, the fluid will pass through.
> 
> But Great info, thanks TWEEDY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to be able to help oot bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-dhb74_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14783460
> *thanks for all the info on this post, ill be doing 2 sets today. 98 towncar and 99 marquis.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 28 2009, 02:06 PM~14910503
> *Here is mines, got it while home on leave for 3 weeks. Wasnt able to get too much done to her besides the swap and a little pinstripping but its a start. I will jump right back on it when Im home for good  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't you love it!


----------



## tlc64impala

Anyone got any tips they want to share about putting juice on one of these towncars?


----------



## lincolnswanga

just did the spindle swap on my 99 linc this weekend damn that lower ball joint is a biatch but anyways im taking it today to get an alignment cause that shit is crazy off but anybodys brake light stay on after doing the swap???????


----------



## lincolnswanga

they said my upper ball joints are jacked up so they couldnt align it with the machine so they did it old skool way so i jacked the car up and i pushed the top of the tire inward and it does move in and out anyone else have this happen??? :angry:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Sep 21 2009, 01:42 PM~15142071-->
> 
> 
> 
> just did the spindle swap on my 99 linc this weekend damn that lower ball joint is a biatch but anyways im taking it today to get an alignment cause that shit is crazy off but anybodys brake light stay on after doing the swap???????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you check your brake fluid and remember to install the abs sensors?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincolnswanga_@Sep 22 2009, 07:07 AM~15150691
> *they said my upper ball joints are jacked up so they couldnt align it with the machine so they did it old skool way so i jacked the car up and i pushed the top of the tire inward and it does move in and out anyone else have this happen??? :angry:
> *


That doesn't seem safe. To set the alignment on these, you have to loosen 2 bolts on the upper a-arm. Maybe they left it loose.


----------



## lincolnswanga

yeah i plugged in the abs sensors again my brakes are fine i got no brake light or nothing but thats what meinke said that the ball joints are bad so they cant align it so i dont know what to do replace them or what?


----------



## lincolnswanga

see when i put the spindles on i did notice a little gap between the ball joint and the spindle so thats what is giving it play so are the ball joints gone or do they just need to move the ball joint bracket to kind of extend it??????? so there is no gap


----------



## lincolnswanga

DAMN my upper ball joints were beyond fucked up rides way better now that i swapped them out lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

do i need to do a swap for my 01 or 14s would fit perfect?


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Oct 3 2009, 07:28 PM~15259436
> *do i need to do a swap for my 01 or 14s would fit perfect?
> *


gotta swap homie


----------



## 155/80/13

so what are people doing for the upper a arms?


----------



## lincolnswanga

u can slap on the a arms from a 80's town car i heard not sure though? :dunno:


----------



## 155/80/13

i heard people talking bout cadillac arms will work? anyone have some pros and cons on doing this


----------



## lincolnswanga

i got another ? homies did my spindle swap slapped on some 14s with new tires and went and got an alignment but when i brake the car pulls to the right ? what can it be??????


----------



## regalistic

i think its just a thing with these lincolns, mine does it when the roads are wet. and i have heard a few others talking about the same issue. with or without the swap.


----------



## 155/80/13

good info


----------



## 155/80/13

anybody know if them new balljoint extensions that BMH is selling would fit them 91-94 spnidles?


----------



## TWEEDY

Yes they fit. thats what is on my car...


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:07 AM~15434481
> *Yes they fit. thats what is on my car...
> *


them NEW ones he's got though? the ones that come with come with the balljoint already


----------



## Groc006

How hard is it to remove the ABS sensors from an 2000 TC?
i have my 94 spindles ready to install but i am worried about removing the sensors with out messing them up.

any advise? and what did you guys use??

also... dose the rubber brake lines from the 94 fit on the hardlines of the 2000?
i took everything off the 94 from the scrap yard.. and kept the 94 rubber hoses attached to the calipers. 



thanks.


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 27 2009, 12:58 PM~15480713
> *How hard is it to remove the ABS sensors from an 2000 TC?
> i have my 94 spindles ready to install but i am worried about removing the sensors with out messing them up.
> 
> any advise? and what did you guys use??
> 
> also... dose the rubber brake lines from the 94 fit on the hardlines of the 2000?
> i took everything off the 94 from the scrap yard.. and kept the 94 rubber hoses attached to the calipers.
> thanks.
> *




Anyone?????


----------



## lincolnswanga

spindle swap complete


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 2 2009, 10:51 AM~15535857
> *spindle swap complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15480713
> *How hard is it to remove the ABS sensors from an 2000 TC?
> i have my 94 spindles ready to install but i am worried about removing the sensors with out messing them up.
> 
> any advise? and what did you guys use??
> 
> also... dose the rubber brake lines from the 94 fit on the hardlines of the 2000?
> i took everything off the 94 from the scrap yard.. and kept the 94 rubber hoses attached to the calipers.
> thanks.
> *



Just take out the bolt and wiggle it out with some pliars. 

use the 2000 tc brake lines. ive heard people swap what side they go on so you dont have to hand bend them like i did on mine.


----------



## lincolnswanga

i bent my brake lines too i just kept my 99 brakes lines on there i think i gotta bleed my brakes though it pulls to the right when i brake its getting on my nerves lol


----------



## Groc006

Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?

after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
So i went back and re-bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.

Any one have this Problem?

Could it be the master Cylinder? 
i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap ever thing worked perfectly?

thanks for any info.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 16 2009, 07:51 AM~15677532
> *Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?
> 
> after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
> So i went back and re-bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.
> 
> Any one have this Problem?
> 
> Could it be the master Cylinder?
> i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap ever thing worked perfectly?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> *


This is a common problem with alot of people after the swap.... You just have to do a master bleed. bleed all lines and the abs. If you are unsure how to do it just take it to midas or a brake shop and have them bleed them


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 16 2009, 07:50 PM~15682712
> *This is a common problem with alot of people after the swap.... You just have to do a master bleed. bleed all lines and the abs. If you are unsure how to do it just take it to midas or a brake shop and have them bleed them
> *


Thanks Homie. i appreciate the info.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAC MINO

Here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv

i just got a 2000 tc..i need to do this shit..i only roll 13x7.








also has anybody tried adapters..do they stick out alot..


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 29 2009, 03:49 AM~15811267
> *i just got a 2000 tc..i need to do this shit..i only roll 13x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has anybody tried adapters..do they stick out alot..
> *


i heard a little,but no grinding at all has for stress on the lugs? thats the ?


----------



## ssilly

heres mine already had my spidal swap but no 13 till now and it looks way better then stock
but today was a bad day cause i got a flat but a no biggie


----------



## lor1der

ttt


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

can i leave the 98 spindle on and just change the brake pads calipers and rotors to a 91 to fit 13s


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 17 2010, 09:52 PM~16319393
> *can i leave the 98 spindle on and just change the brake pads calipers and rotors to a 91 to fit 13s
> *


I dont think the bolt holes for the calibers are the same, the 98-02 Calipers are much bigger.....so you will need the entire Spindle off the older TC's


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 29 2009, 05:49 AM~15811267
> *i just got a 2000 tc..i need to do this shit..i only roll 13x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has anybody tried adapters..do they stick out alot..
> *


I had some on my old 98 








Stick out a little but not FWD style. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93

What is the bolt pattern on those adapters homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 16 2009, 04:51 AM~15677532
> *Have any one run into a Problem after the Spnidle swap trying to bleed the brakes?
> 
> after i completed the Swap, i went to bleed the brakes and i got all the air out of the lines. then went for a test drive and just my luck NO brakes.
> So i went back and re-bleed the brakes again and again and still nothing.
> 
> Any one have this Problem?
> 
> Could it be the master Cylinder?
> i just dont understand how this could be because before the swap ever thing worked perfectly?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> *



didnt even bleed trhem the car worked the air out in a couple minutes.


----------



## SHY BOY

Great info on here ,just did da spindle swap last night bleeded my brake lines, tested my car this morning and no breaks and break light is on. Read all 19 pages really didnt find a fix just trying 2 avoid taking it 2 da mechanic. anybody that ran into this issue have a easy fix for this??? thanks


----------



## lincolnswanga

i think you have to bleed the abs system too


----------



## SHY BOY

Where is the ABS located at?


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

anyone got these for sale???fuckin junk yards only got 98's and up lmk!!!


----------



## kandypaint

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 29 2009, 06:49 AM~15811267
> *i just got a 2000 tc..i need to do this shit..i only roll 13x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also has anybody tried adapters..do they stick out alot..
> *



yeah anybody tried spacers; i got a 97 and want to roll 13's


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 6 2010, 03:16 PM~16532313
> *
> 
> anyone got these for sale???fuckin junk yards only got 98's and up lmk!!!
> *


I can get you some from a salvage yard here


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

here my 2000 tc spindel swap on 13s.....


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 6 2010, 05:25 PM~16532782
> *I can get you some from a salvage yard here
> *


how much???


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 6 2010, 04:52 PM~16532952
> *how much???
> *


I'll have to give em a call, I wanna say like a hundred or 150.


----------



## RollinX151

for a 97 would I have to do the same thing?


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 6 2010, 01:49 PM~16532548
> *yeah anybody tried spacers; i got a 97 and want to roll 13's
> *


 :yes: i didnt know about this swap when i first got my lincoln so i grinded tha calipers and use spacers, i only roll 13's


----------



## regal85




----------



## TURTLENUTTZ

On a 91'-97' using china 13's you should only have to use a .25 in spacer and lightly give the caliper bolts a haircut on the front.( remember not all china's are created equaly) china's in the rear should go right on. With Dayton's or Zenith's you should be able to bolt them right on front and rear. I've had 4 TC's over the year's, the last being a cream 97' with 88 spokes and they went right on no spacer's or grinding


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 25 2007, 04:58 PM~8868291
> *Here is the same pic but you can see where the thinner part is.
> 
> *


do you have two washers on top or one on top and one on bottom of bolt


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 6 2010, 03:16 PM~16532313
> *
> 
> anyone got these for sale???fuckin junk yards only got 98's and up lmk!!!
> *


i think i can get the spindles i bought the brake calipers for 20 a piece at advance auto


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 3 2010, 12:01 PM~16498903
> *Great info on here ,just did da spindle swap last night bleeded my brake lines, tested my car this morning and no breaks and break light is on. Read all 19 pages really didnt find a fix just trying 2 avoid taking it 2 da mechanic. anybody that ran into this issue have a easy fix for this??? thanks
> *


Add brake fluid.


----------



## loster87

ttt


----------



## 93Continental

Does this work with a 90 town car or no? It says 91-94 so im guessing the 90 didnt have ABS or something was different. I just got a parts car which i think is a 90, at least thats what it says. Is it like other things and it was built in 90 but its a 91 or is it actually a 90? Im talking about the sticking on the drives side door.


----------



## loster87

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Apr 2 2010, 12:14 AM~17073457
> *Does this work with a 90 town car or no? It says 91-94 so im guessing the 90 didnt have ABS or something was different. I just got a parts car which i think is a 90, at least thats what it says. Is it like other things and it was built in 90 but its a 91 or is it actually a 90? Im talking about the sticking on the drives side door.
> *


i just got everything from a 1990.it has everything and the sensors too.


----------



## 93Continental

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Apr 2 2010, 04:24 PM~17078590
> *i just got everything from a 1990.it has everything and the sensors too.
> *


Good to know. The shit off the car i just got should bolt right up and be what i need then. If not, ill just grind the bitches and add small spacers i guess. Would rather do the swap tho if possible.


----------



## 93Continental

Is it worth the swap to swap from a 90 to a 95? I got a 95 and i just got a 90 town car and im planning to throw 13's on it. I know the 95+ take 14s but not 13's. Im guessing you wouldnt have to grind a lot to make them fit but would you still need spacers on a 95? 

I want to do the swap but it prolly wont be for a while. Prolly gona need new pads and shit like that for the swap anyways and then i gotta get an alignment too.


----------



## 93Continental

Does anybody know if the sway bar on a 95 will mount up to a 90 spindle? I read it doesnt bolt up but im guessing that was for the 98 or newer town car and POSSIBLY bolts up on the 95.


----------



## 93Continental

It doesnt appear that the 90 town car i got is going to be of any use for the swap.. It doesnt even have ABS brakes as far as i can tell. The only thing going to the brakes is the brake line, nothing else. It doesnt have that gear looking thing around it for the abs sensor or whatever either.. The damn brake rotor is like one piece with the hub or whatever with the studs on it.. Im guessing this isnt going to work since it has nothing for the abs brake system..


----------



## 93Continental

What the fuck.. I had to even grind and space the rear out to clear the little ass calipers too.. That was weird, i figured it would clear right over it. I ground the shit out of the front calipers and still had to space it a bit. Im still hearing some scraping once in a while around curves tho, i think its in the rear.. Really wish i had the stuff for the spindle swap.


----------



## [email protected]

thanx a lot to everyone feeding into this sick topic cause im about to buy a 98 and i had no idea about this problem i new i had problems with my 93 grinding my 13's in the back so i got piss'd and took a grinder that shit but i guess im going to go track down these parts at a wrecker thanks allot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

i have a 97 tc...this is my first tc...i have adaptors on the front right now..the rim does stick out some....i'm bout to grind the caliper and use a 1/4 spacer...it seems to work both ways..grind or swap....grind the caliper is the fastest and cheapest way...i had no problem with the back rims.....I TO ONLY RIDE ON 13'S......


----------



## 93Continental

Well the thing is doing the spindle swap is alot more safer. I would have way more peace of mind if i knew i had my shit done right instead of spacers but it does work with spacers.. And if your hopping you definitly want to do the spindle swap i would think.

Thats weird that you didnt have any problem with the rear calipers. Mine i had to grind and space it the same as the front.. Not sure why. I thouht it was really odd..


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Thats weird that you didnt have any problem with the rear calipers. Mine i had to grind and space it the same as the front.. Not sure why. I thouht it was really odd..
[/quote]


could your calipers be an after market caliper on the rear? :dunno:


----------



## tlc64impala

Im looking for the aarms off of the older lincolns to put on my 2000. What years do I look for? ive already done the swap I just want the g body type arms on it .


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Apr 10 2010, 09:07 AM~17151879
> *Im looking for the aarms off of the older lincolns to put on my 2000. What years do I look for? ive already done the swap I just want the  g body type arms on it .
> *


from my understanding 1990 is the year you want. i dont know about 80s box style towncar arms?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY+Feb 3 2010, 12:01 PM~16498903-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great info on here ,just did da spindle swap last night bleeded my brake lines, tested my car this morning and no breaks and break light is on. Read all 19 pages really didnt find a fix just trying 2 avoid taking it 2 da mechanic. anybody that ran into this issue have a easy fix for this??? thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure the calipers do not look like this. You will never get them to bleed right.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@Jun 7 2009, 07:22 AM~14116876
> *To eveyone that does this swap........ this is what the caliper looks like on the wrong side of the car.  :uh:
> 
> Two different master mechanics later and about 3 weeks to figure it out on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

my car goes everywhere is that b cause i dont have a front sway bar


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14001696
> *Car handles awful without a sway bar. Has anybody found a sway bar that fits yet?
> *


do you have reg ball joints cause im all over the place w/ black magic ball joint extenders


----------



## SoulDemon

> _Originally posted by 62bird+Oct 20 2007, 12:01 AM~9043315-->
> 
> 
> 
> will this work on a 2003 and up towncar?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 12:56 AM~9043722
> *I think so but im pretty sure the wheels will stick out 03 and up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rascal King_@Oct 22 2007, 09:54 PM~9061351
> *No it will not work on 03 and up towncars, 14's are it unless you do a frame swap
> *


so you can fit reverse 14s on 2003 and newer TC if you do the swap? im looking at a 2003 and want to make sure b4 i buy one


----------



## aguilera620

so how much did u end up spending in total? so i know how much to save up for my 99 lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2007, 03:01 PM~8860629
> *Ok guys, I figured i would post a how to topic for all of you wondering what it takes to run 13's and 14's on these new style towncars. Here are some step by step pictures and instructions on what it takes to do the swap and what your looking at getting into. It was pretty easy if you ask me, and only took a days time.
> 
> The car I did was my daily driven 2000 lincoln TownCar, The first thing you are going to need to do is get the following parts from a salvage yard (or new)
> 
> Spindles- both sides - from a 91-94 towncar
> 
> Calipers- both sides - from a 91-94 towncar
> 
> Rotors- Same application... 91-94 towncar
> 
> BRAND NEW LOWER BALLJOINTS FROM A 91-94 TOWNCAR
> 
> New brake pads
> 
> Brake fluid
> 
> After picking up the rotors, calipers and spindles this is what i had,
> 
> 
> The salvage yard i ended up getting these from kept all the bolts and i had to buy those new from the parts store. mainly just the caliper bolts and upper ball joint bolts.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

im about to do mine :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Damn i didnt realize people were still getting in this topic... sorry for not replying sooner to all the questions. I will answer all what i know when i get home from work.


----------



## TWEEDY

> *Well the thing is doing the spindle swap is alot more safer.* I would have way more peace of mind if i knew i had my shit done right instead of spacers but it does work with spacers.. *And if your hopping you definitly want to do the spindle swap* i would think.
> 
> Thats weird that you didnt have any problem with the rear calipers. Mine i had to grind and space it the same as the front.. Not sure why. I thouht it was really odd..


*It is a whole lot safer, my boy did the cheap rounte and just grinded with spacers and a month later all wheel studs broke off 1 wheel. He is now doing the swap. His TC is also lifted so that adds alot of pressure.*



> Thats weird that you didnt have any problem with the rear calipers. Mine i had to grind and space it the same as the front.. Not sure why. I thouht it was really odd..


could your calipers be an after market caliper on the rear? :dunno:
[/quote]

*I dont know if its certain years of the TCs or a certain rearend but i have heard alot of people with the older style TCs (91-95) that had to add spacers or grind in the rear. 98-02 doesnt have that problem.*



> Im looking for the aarms off of the older lincolns to put on my 2000. What years do I look for? ive already done the swap I just want the g body type arms on it .


*late 80s to 90 should work. all you do is take out the cross shaft and then bolt it up like the stock tubular. you can also use a caprice upper a arm from an 80s model but you have to use the lincoln bushings. they are a tad bit smaller than the bushing hole on the arm so you can weld a small diam. pipe there about a 1/4 in long to accept the bushing. mount like the other arm i mentioned above.*



> my car goes everywhere is that b cause i dont have a front sway bar


*i ditched my sway bar before i juiced my car and noticed no difference in ride quality or sway. still no problems after juicing it. *



> do you have reg ball joints cause im all over the place w/ black magic ball joint extenders


*I am running the first run of the BMH ball joint extenders and i dont know if they changed any specs on them since first run. but mine rides nice and solid. no sway no play. daily driver freeway every day. 60 miles round trip 80mph on the way to work. no problems at all..*




> so you can fit reverse 14s on 2003 and newer TC if you do the swap? im looking at a 2003 and want to make sure b4 i buy one


*in 03 i believe they went to a strut style assebly. i would buy an 03 or newer. then hit the salvage yard for a 98-02 frame. you can juice it... wheels wont stick out... and you have all the newer updates. i would like to buyone myself.*



> so how much did u end up spending in total? so i know how much to save up for my 99 lincoln. :biggrin:


*i think 150 at the salvage and 50 at the parts store for new pads rotors and caliper bolts.... plus hi temp spray paint to clean it all up.*


----------



## TWEEDY

I dont know why it didnt quote all of them right???????


----------



## TWEEDY

SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE USEFULL TO THOSE RUNNING THE NEWER STYLE BMH EXTENDERS!!!


















Heat-treated tapered bushing to keep pin alignment, some spindles will need the sway-bar mount to be ground off








it just taps up in place








installed and notice that the nut will now seat on a flat surface ( with out this bushing the nut hits and only touches on side of the spindle








The bolt needs to be ground flat to clear the tapered bushing (only work needed to install)








Note: the bolt is no longer the main source to holding the pin in place ,it uses the nut, the bolt is re-installed to tighten up and pull the spindle back close around this bushing








Double nutted and


----------



## SoulDemon

let me see if i got this right....on an 03 or newer lincoln you have to do a frame swap??


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SoulDemon_@May 28 2010, 01:03 AM~17629350
> *let me see if i got this right....on an 03 or newer lincoln you have to do a frame swap??
> *


you dont have to. but your wheels will stick out and u can only bag it. easier to just get a older frame and wrap it and swap it out...


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT

I HAVE A 98 TC IS ANYBODY USING THE 80S A ARMS ,DOES ANYBODY HAVE A PICTURE OF THEM INSTALLED ON THE CAR IT WOULD HELP NEED A PICTURE OF IT BOLTED UP


----------



## tlc64impala

> *late 80s to 90 should work. all you do is take out the cross shaft and then bolt it up like the stock tubular. you can also use a caprice upper a arm from an 80s model but you have to use the lincoln bushings. they are a tad bit smaller than the bushing hole on the arm so you can weld a small diam. pipe there about a 1/4 in long to accept the bushing. mount like the other arm i mentioned above.*
> 
> 
> Thanks homie, I would like to see someones with the caprices arms


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## blindsidetattoos

To do my spindle swap, purchasing a 91' spindle, do I need the spindle on its own? Or the so called "kit"? Purchasing it new from auto zone.


----------



## lowlowlow

90 won't work?


----------



## sharky_510

i change my spindles got them from a 96 tc and my brakes keep locking up


----------



## blindsidetattoos

Also my town car was a transportation vehicle from a limo company, someone mentioned to me the brake.calipers might be larger then regular ones?


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by blindsidetattoos_@Jul 20 2010, 06:20 AM~18090684
> *Also my town car was a transportation vehicle from a limo company, someone mentioned to me the brake.calipers might be larger then regular ones?
> *


wouldn't matter since you're replacing them anyways


----------



## 93Continental

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 19 2010, 05:04 PM~18084953
> *90 won't work?
> *


I think it will work. I have a 90 town car for parts. did not swap it due to it didnt have ABS. But also there is a difference, the rotor is "fixed" to the hub or whatever it is, and it not removable. Its a completely different set up on the 90. Atleast on this 90 that i have it is way different.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Jul 23 2010, 12:15 PM~18123128
> *I think it will work. I have a 90 town car for parts. did not swap it due to it didnt have ABS. But also there is a difference, the rotor is "fixed" to the hub or whatever it is, and it not removable. Its a completely different set up on the 90. Atleast on this 90 that i have it is way different.
> *


I found a 92 and the rotor and caliper just about fell off once I took the caliper off. The 90 is definately a lot different, you have to pop the center cap off and unscrew the bearings out to remove the rotor, but it wasn't hard. Since the demo is for 91-94, I'm sticking to what is known instead of fucking with it.

But fuckin-a those lower ball joints are tough!!! I spent 2 afternoons beating, prying, and wrenching on those things with no luck. I gave up and found a place that sells them used, $35 apiece compared to 19 at the pick n pull (new are 300 apiece!)

Not looking forward to removing mine :happysad:  I'm hoping since it's newer and low miles that they'll pop off easier.


----------



## 93Continental

Hell the ones on my 95 were harder to remove than the ones on the 90.. Weird the 90 ones actually came off fairly easy, I had to beat the shit out of my 95 to get it off. 

Ya thats how my 90 is too. I was going to use it since my cars abs doesnt work 100% anyways and i already have the 90 for all the parts, but then again my town car got smashed so im not sure im going to ever do it anyways.


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## blindsidetattoos

Well I took the driver side apart today, not having a lot of the right tools, it took a very long time. I still have not removed the dayam lower ball joint. It is a pain. Any tips on how to get that sucker off?


----------



## metalhead96

What if I want to run 14's on an 03 and up, what needs to be done?


----------



## blindsidetattoos

Finallydone. Car looks great, runs like shit ha but looks good. I need to find away to get them sway bars back on. And I need an alignment bad.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by blindsidetattoos_@Jul 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18148211
> *Finallydone. Car looks great, runs like shit ha but looks good. I need to find away to get them sway bars back on. And I need an alignment bad.
> *


How did you do the lowers


----------



## stinking lincoln

thanks for taking time out and posting pis of swap man......very very helpfull :thumbsup:


----------



## blindsidetattoos

Low low: I put a Jack as close to the lower ball joint as possible right up front and beat it down with a 3lb hammer. Don't hit it on the bolt tho, hit it right on the sides of it. It will come right off this way. I tried other ways and spent a day trying to get it off. This way took about 5 min.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by blindsidetattoos_@Jul 27 2010, 05:50 AM~18151388
> *Low low: I put a Jack as close to the lower ball joint as possible right up front and beat it down with a 3lb hammer. Don't hit it on the bolt tho, hit it right on the sides of it. It will come right off this way. I tried other ways and spent a day trying to get it off. This way took about 5 min.
> *


So you braced the a-arm against the jack and hit the sides of the a-arm then?


----------



## blindsidetattoos

Hit the sides of the ball joint. My car is not riding that great, and it feels like my transmission is kicking...


----------



## lowlowlow

any more info on this? I'm planning on running a stock suspension so the stiffness of the hydraulics won't help



> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 03:41 PM~11395608
> *Got a good story for ya homies back in 04 when I bought my 99 I wanted to run 14's immeditly and well I did the grind the shit out of the front caliper and run 1/2 inch of spacers deal!! well all was cool for about 3 months. Then one day taking it easy on the way back to the house, I heard a "POP!" and was like uh oh.... and the car lurched alittle to the left. I pulled over and my left wheel was leaning into the car HARD!
> Thought I busted a ball joint... I was about a mile from my house so I slowly pulled the car back onto the road and limped it slowly to my house, all the while hearing SCREEEECH SCREEEECH SCREEECH....I was thining man....I fucked up my car....
> Got the the house and pulled the wheel off to find only 1 thread of 1 stud (the only one left, out of 5!) holding the adapter on! the thing that saved my wheel from falling off anymore was the brake caliper kept it from comming in any more.
> 
> 
> So im like IM FUCKED!
> 
> then I spy my 91 lincoln town car chilling.....hmmmm.... shit starts moving in my head I wounder? well in about 2 hours I knew! 91 spindles worked great under my 99 and I was back rolling again without spacers!
> 
> ALso to add some insite to this swap, use the early style brake hoses as well they work better then trying to retrofit the newer style back on the old calipers. And to hook back up your sway bar pick up a universal engergy suspension sway bar link kit from the local auto parts store for about $30. That will allow your sway bar to be hooked back up to the lower controle arm like the older Town Cars!
> 
> I will be doing this swap this weekend on my "new" old 98 I just picked up!
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lowlowlow

Well, I started this shit Friday night, finished one side this morning, and slammed the other side together this afternoon. I'd say I'm somewhere between a fiddler and a decent backyard mechanic, so I struggled a bit. Lots of trips to Autozone. Walking distance because the wife kept leaving  

Biggest issue was taking the spindle off the lower ball joint. Lots of good penetrant, something better than WD40. Whack the spindle with a 3lb sledge, wedge the fork tool good and deep, give it a few hits and it popped out. 

I don't know if I was doing something wrong, but removing the screw holding the upper ball joint fucked up the threads, so I picked up some new.

I rented a ball joint press to remove and install the parts, worked fine. Hopefully it seated OK, it made a big noise when it went home. Have a good big wrench and breaker bar to make it a lot easier. I blew thru 2 3/8 drive ratchets before I borrowed a 1/2 inch. Car had to be really high for the press to have room.

My next issue was the sway bar, I'm running a stock suspension and some people say no biggie, others say it's all over. I played it safe and picked up the Energy Suspension kit like someone suggested, but couldn't really tell where it was supposed to attach. A homeboy came by to help bleed the brakes and pointed out a hole on the lower a-arm, and it looks like that's going to work. 

We just barely finished and took it around the block, felt OK but it's pigeon toed big time, I'm getting it aligned in the morning.

When it came down to it, pretty easy swap. I could probably knock this out in about 3 hours next time.

Here's a shot with the sway bar attached but not tightened, we still had to work on the other side so we needed some play. The empty hole on the spindle above the sway bar is where the link used to attach


----------



## lowlowlow

Got it aligned, feels great! Great topic! Might get 13s on tonite!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

I got a '95 towncar on 13" old school zeniths, had to grind a grip on the front
and rear as well..  Wish I would have done a swap.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ

I'm thinking about getting different rims, they sit in a little too much (offset).. :angry: 
Would be perfect if I was trying to clear skirts, but in my case it causes more
rubbing on the calipers.. :happysad:


----------



## ssilly

Here's my ride with 13" has 93 swap no problems didn't have to grind nothing


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 10:53 PM~17628606
> *
> late 80s to 90 should work. all you do is take out the cross shaft and then bolt it up like the stock tubular.  you can also use a caprice upper a arm from an 80s model but you have to use the lincoln bushings. they are a tad bit smaller than the bushing hole on the arm so you can weld a small diam. pipe there about a 1/4 in long to accept the bushing. mount like the other arm i mentioned above.
> *


*....does anyone have a pic of these installed...80s or 90s uppers installed on a 98-02 town car....do you take the cross bar out and bolt the a arm in with regular bolts or do you put the cross bar back in...ide like to see a pic of them bolted in if anyone has one......if noone has a pic ill take a pic of mine once i figure it out and post it up....*


----------



## tlc64impala

Does anyone know for sure if 90's Spindle wont work? I just pulled the arms and the spindles thinking it would, but I want to make sure.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 25 2010, 06:23 PM~18661379
> *Does anyone know for sure if 90's Spindle wont work? I just pulled the arms and the spindles thinking it would, but I want to make sure.
> *


pics of it?


----------



## spikekid999

will 80s TC spindles work? my buddy has a 85 TC with 13s and has a parts car. so where thinkin on puttin the 80s spindles on my 02 TC


----------



## lowlowlow

Does it have ABS? I figure why fuck with a working formula, get the 91-94


----------



## spikekid999

my 02 does, but not the 80s parts car. i was woundering if the 80s would work cuz i can get them parts free


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

JUST GOT MY 02 T/C. WHY IS EVERYONE SWAPPING SPINDLES?








ON 13'S GETTING LIFTED RIGHT NOW


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 28 2010, 08:39 PM~18685621
> *JUST GOT MY 02 T/C. WHY IS EVERYONE SWAPPING SPINDLES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON 13'S GETTING LIFTED RIGHT NOW
> *


THAT WAY U DONT HAVE TO RUN SPACERS AND RUN A RISK RUNNING BROKIN STUDS...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18686940
> *THAT WAY U DONT HAVE TO RUN SPACERS AND RUN A RISK RUNNING BROKIN STUDS...
> *


OH OK CAUSE MINE DOESN'T HAVE SPACERS RUNS FINE. THOUGHT IT HAD TO DO WITH HYDRO'S. THANKS HOMIE FOR THE 411.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 29 2010, 06:14 AM~18690785
> *OH OK CAUSE MINE DOESN'T HAVE SPACERS RUNS FINE. THOUGHT IT HAD TO DO WITH HYDRO'S. THANKS HOMIE FOR THE 411.
> *


someone do the conversion already when you got it? 13s didn't have a chance in hell fitting even with spacers before I swapped


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 29 2010, 09:17 AM~18691088
> *someone do the conversion already when you got it?  13s didn't have a chance in hell fitting even with spacers before I swapped
> *


COOL THEN I PRETTY MUCH CAME UP THEN. I TRADED FOR A EL CAMINO STRAIGHT ACROSS


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 29 2010, 07:17 AM~18691088
> *someone do the conversion already when you got it?  13s didn't have a chance in hell fitting even with spacers before I swapped
> *


yup ur right.....


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 29 2010, 04:07 PM~18693488
> *COOL THEN I PRETTY MUCH CAME UP THEN. I TRADED FOR A EL CAMINO STRAIGHT ACROSS
> *


HELL YEA JUST WEN U GET BRAKE PAD JUST GET THE 91THRU 94 KIND


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 29 2010, 10:00 PM~18696760
> *HELL YEA JUST WEN U GET BRAKE PAD JUST GET THE 91THRU 94 KIND
> *


OK THANKS HOMIE FOR ALL THE 411 GOOD LOOKING OUT.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17629055
> *SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE USEFULL TO THOSE RUNNING THE NEWER STYLE BMH EXTENDERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat-treated tapered bushing to keep pin alignment, some spindles will need the sway-bar mount to be ground off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just taps up in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed and notice that the nut will now seat on a flat surface ( with out this bushing the nut hits and only touches on side of the spindle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolt needs to be ground flat to clear the tapered bushing (only work needed to install)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: the bolt is no longer the main source to holding the pin in place ,it uses the nut, the bolt is re-installed to tighten up and pull the spindle back close around this bushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double nutted and
> *


 BALL JOINTS ARE FROM WHAT MAKE AND MODEL?


----------



## chromeandpaint

i did a full spindal swap on my 98 but 13s on this car equals trouble i burnt out 3 trannys which the first 1 cost me 2000 my friend is also having the same issue with his 98 think about it or you will remember this post


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln

what year lincolns can you use older style a arm from to put on 98 or newer?


----------



## tlc64impala

What year model to switch out the rear end of a 2000 to a earlier model?


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## KAKALAK

good info


----------



## lor1der

i got a set of spindles off a 90 towncar for sale 50 plus s&h
they are the non abs style


----------



## 816rider




----------



## metalhead96

So how hard would this be for someone who is not exactly mechanically inclined, and what tools are must haves for this to go smooth?


----------



## metalhead96

up for incompetence

:happysad:


----------



## Rony420

needing some info on swap? i got 95 running 13s with spacers but wna do the swap for my 3 hour drive back to kc....... i already had a wheel come off months ago


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Nov 20 2010, 11:28 PM~19122182
> *So how hard would this be for someone who is not exactly mechanically inclined, and what tools are must haves for this to go smooth?
> 
> 
> *


A good set of big and small sockets, a fork to pry the spindle off the ball joint, a sledgehammer, a breaker bar, rent the ball joint press. Follow the instructions to the letter. I'm no mechanic and I did it by myself, a full day for one side and like 2 hours for the second side since I knew what I was doing.


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Will the spindels from a 93 crown vic work I had pulled them for my 99 and was told that the cars are basically the same frame wise and the body styles are the only diffrences I have the whole spindel with new brakes and pads pm me if any one knows if it will work or should I just get a set off a 91 and go from there and oh yeah does running 13s reall fuck up your trans and advice would be great


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by L1ncr1d3r_@Dec 2 2010, 09:48 AM~19218735
> *Will the spindels from a 93 crown vic work I had pulled them for my 99 and was told that the cars are basically the same frame wise and the body styles are the only diffrences I have the whole spindel with new brakes and pads pm me if any one knows if it will work or should I just get a set off a 91 and go from there and oh yeah does running 13s reall fuck up your trans and advice would be great
> *


They should work as long as they're ABS.

My car ran fine this summer, 50 miles highway everyday


----------



## 816rider

heres a little project i currently have...
the wheels stikc out like its a 90's euro










chekc out the chrome spindles and caliper brakcet! :wow: 










TWO, not 1 but TWO SPACERS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










and what will make all this right :dunno: the spindle swap... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 03:28 PM~19229942
> *heres a little project i currently have...
> the wheels stikc out like its a 90's euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chekc out the chrome spindles and caliper brakcet! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO, not 1 but TWO SPACERS
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what will make all this right :dunno: the spindle swap... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly hell 2 spacers,never seen that before


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2010, 03:30 PM~19230320
> *Holly hell 2 spacers,never seen that before
> *


completely unsafe! :wow:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 3 2010, 05:41 PM~19231114
> *completely unsafe! :wow:
> *



it is i lost a wheel twice in a day.
and grinding sucks too i slamed on the breaks and broke the caliper in half spindle swap for me :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Dec 9 2010, 05:29 AM~19281292
> *it is i lost a wheel twice in a day.
> and grinding sucks too i slamed on the breaks and broke the caliper in half spindle swap for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 9 2010, 05:14 AM~19281442
> *:0
> *


i mean at least it happened as soon as i exited the freeway.if i woulda stayed on there car and me woulda been gone!


----------



## 816rider

got these spindles off of a 94' $125 shipped anywhere in the lower 48











paypal ready


----------



## miguel62

TTT!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## miguel62

so will you burn a tranny out if you run 13's with a spindle swap???


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 AM~19448087
> *so will you burn a tranny out if you run 13's with a spindle swap???
> *


of course :0


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 AM~19448087
> *so will you burn a tranny out if you run 13's with a spindle swap???
> *


I'm no mechanic but figure that the smaller wheels are spinning more, making the rear gears, driveshaft, trans, and motor work more, shortening the life of everything. But that would go for any car...


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider

So still no solution to the 03 and up LTC


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ

good lookn on the info tweet i just did a car at the shop yesterday and it worked perfect no grinding


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74+Sep 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18685621-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT MY 02 T/C. WHY IS EVERYONE SWAPPING SPINDLES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON 13'S GETTING LIFTED RIGHT NOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG HECTOR [email protected] 29 2010, 05:14 AM~18690785
> *OH OK CAUSE MINE DOESN'T HAVE SPACERS RUNS FINE. THOUGHT IT HAD TO DO WITH HYDRO'S. THANKS HOMIE FOR THE 411.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlowlow_@Sep 29 2010, 06:17 AM~18691088
> *someone do the conversion already when you got it?  13s didn't have a chance in hell fitting even with spacers before I swapped
> *


you sure about that even with the picture being taking straight i can tell your front wheels are sticking out a shitload


----------



## tlc64impala

anyone tried to run Caprice spindles on there towncar?


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 12 2011, 10:20 PM~19581692
> *anyone tried to run Caprice  spindles on there towncar?
> *


nope...why would you want to? not being a smart ass...just asking...like do you have a set laying around that you would like to try or something? :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 05:05 PM~17869074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAS ANY ONE FOUND THE WAY 2 GET THEM LIGHTS 2 TURN OFF YET JUST GOT ME A LINC AND HAS THE SWAP ALREADY BUT HATE THEM LIGHTS 2 STAY ON ? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 10 2011, 07:22 PM~19558797
> *you sure about that even with the picture being taking straight i can tell your front wheels are sticking out a shitload
> *


YEAH IT GOT SPACERS JUST MISSED IT NEVER DRINK WHILE WORKING ON CAR :roflmao: IT'S FOR SALE NOW LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 13 2011, 01:07 AM~19582961
> *nope...why would you want to? not being a smart ass...just asking...like do you have a set laying around that you would like to try or something? :happysad:
> *



Oh Im just gonna put some caprice uppers on it, just thought about it and asking if anyone has done it. I have 93 spindles on it now. Just thinking thats all


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 13 2011, 02:17 PM~19587238
> *Oh Im just gonna put some caprice uppers on it, just thought about it and asking if anyone has done it. I have 93 spindles on it now. Just thinking thats all
> *


oh...do you already have the caprice uppers?


----------



## DKM ATX

would 80's Cadillac uppers fit on 98-02 Linc?


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 06:13 AM~19583945
> *HAS ANY ONE FOUND THE WAY 2 GET THEM LIGHTS 2 TURN OFF YET JUST GOT ME A LINC AND HAS THE SWAP ALREADY BUT HATE THEM LIGHTS 2 STAY ON ? THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


pull the light bulb that lights up those two lights and be done with it...


----------



## dirty_duece

Will spindles off of a 1990 Towncar work for this or is it better to get them for a 91-94 it just that I can get them from a 90 for free


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## lowandslowlyfe

any shop in the phx area that can do this swap for me??


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 5 2011, 09:40 AM~19794627
> *any shop in the phx area that can do this swap for me??
> *


Streetlife Customs


----------



## droppen98

IM GOING TO DO A SWAP AND IM GOING TO USE A GM BALL JOINT DO I NEED TO OPEN THE MOUNTING HOLE FOR THE UPPER BALL JOINT?


----------



## 816rider

i would run the 80's spindles with the GM NAPA Chevy Dually balljoints...(unbreakable) if you try and run these ball joints with the 91-94 town car spindle you will only get a couple of turns on the castle nut because the ball joint wont go into the spindle far enough...you wont have abs, but who needs abs anyways...if you can deal with the light being on then to me this is the safest way to go... :happysad: IMO


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10507114
> *You got some good points. the rotors that came with the calipers i purchashed still had alot of metal to them. and theres a spot here that only charges 5 dollars a rotor to turn them.
> *


i got a carnal in da imperial valley (if n e ones from around here) that charges $10 to turn ur used rotors...also, i got a 96 lincoln town car, that i'm not planning to use as a daily driver but more as a sunday driver,,,n e one got n e suggestions for a size of rim since im not looking to use ma car a lot???


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 16 2011, 03:31 PM~19885815
> *i got a carnal in da imperial valley (if n e ones from around here) that charges $10 to turn ur used rotors...also, i got a 96 lincoln town car, that i'm not planning to use as a daily driver but more as a sunday driver,,,n e one got n e suggestions for a size of rim since im not looking to use ma car a lot???
> *


13s, duh


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 17 2011, 07:21 AM~19891323
> *13s, duh
> *


durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 17 2011, 07:21 AM~19891323
> *13s, duh
> *


so i would b able to put on 13s w/o having to change my spindles or n e thing??? i still wanna drive ma vehicle, but i wanna do it safely since i got three lil gurls...


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 12 2011, 11:20 PM~19581692
> *anyone tried to run Caprice  spindles on there towncar?
> *


They're a lot shorter than the Towncars. I think there was another reason for not doing it in the hydraulics section somewhere too.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 20 2011, 08:03 PM~19918614
> *so i would b able to put on 13s w/o having to change my spindles or n e thing??? i still wanna drive ma vehicle, but i wanna do it safely since i got three lil gurls...
> *


No. Brakes are too big on a 96, has to be 94 or lower.


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 20 2011, 10:40 PM~19920553
> *No. Brakes are too big on a 96, has to be 94 or lower.
> *


WAT ABOUT USING SPACERS??? I'VE ALWAYS LIKED DA LOOK OF DA CARS WITH DA TIRES STICKING OUT A LIL BIT...


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by mrotero_@Feb 21 2011, 01:56 PM~19924312
> *WAT ABOUT USING SPACERS??? I'VE ALWAYS LIKED DA LOOK OF DA CARS WITH DA TIRES STICKING OUT A LIL BIT...
> *


Don't think that's very safe homie I've heard of alot of people putting spacers and their studs breakin off I wouldn't do it


----------



## mrotero

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2011, 07:26 PM~19927030
> *Don't think that's very safe homie I've heard of alot of people putting spacers and their studs breakin off I wouldn't do it
> *


aight den...thanx homie...


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2011, 08:26 PM~19927030
> *Don't think that's very safe homie I've heard of alot of people putting spacers and their studs breakin off I wouldn't do it
> *


I got spacers on mine and grinded my calipers and mines a daily I drive this bitch all over texas literally


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 21 2011, 08:56 PM~19928246
> *I got spacers on mine and grinded my calipers and mines a daily I drive this bitch all over texas literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats coo but I thought the whole reason for the spindle swap is to get away from grindin and spacers I understand it hasn't happen to you and I hope it don't cause your car is very clean homie but am just sayin I've heard of it happening I'd rather be safe then sorry you know what is mean


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 21 2011, 09:56 PM~19928246
> *I got spacers on mine and grinded my calipers and mines a daily I drive this bitch all over texas literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I drove mine for like 6 months with a 3/8" notch ground into the caliper and a 1/4" spacer. Never broke, but made me nervous. The swap pulls it in more than just the amount of the spacers so it looks a lot better.


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Feb 21 2011, 10:44 PM~19928858-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats coo but I thought the whole reason for the spindle swap is to get away from grindin and spacers I understand it hasn't happen to you and I hope it don't cause your car is very clean homie but am just sayin I've heard of it happening I'd rather be safe then sorry you know what is mean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Feb 22 2011, 12:10 AM~19929895
> *Yeah I drove mine for like 6 months with a 3/8" notch ground into the caliper and a 1/4" spacer. Never broke, but made me nervous. The swap pulls it in more than just the amount of the spacers so it looks a lot better.
> *


I'm goin on a year and haven't had a problem yet but when I do a frame swap here in a few weeks I will be going with the older spindles and calipers


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Feb 22 2011, 09:12 AM~19931268
> *I'm goin on a year and haven't had a problem yet but when I do a frame swap here in a few weeks I will be going with the older spindles and calipers
> *


What year frame you gonna use homie?


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 23 2011, 04:43 PM~19942977
> *What year frame you gonna use homie?
> *


Early 90's with the regular 4 link style trailing arms, I hate this sissor style shit


----------



## TWEEDY

Cool, once you get it let me know. I need some measurements from it.


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19928858
> *Thats coo but I thought the whole reason for the spindle swap is to get away from grindin and spacers I understand it hasn't happen to you and I hope it don't cause your car is very clean homie but am just sayin I've heard of it happening I'd rather be safe then sorry you know what is mean
> *








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgmR4-fUkg...be_gdata_player


Believe it or not but when you here some say they have a spindle swap and 1 spacer and no grinding and some say I have spindle swap and still had to do a lot of grinding on my caliper or caliper studs. 

The problem lies in the wheel offset . For example a china 13/7 may rub metal against metal when let's say a Dayton or a zenith 13/7 won't .

To find your rubbing spot paint the top portion of the caliper black let dry for a minute put wheel on spin the rim remove and look for the grinding on top part of caliper


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 26 2011, 11:00 PM~19969716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgmR4-fUkg...be_gdata_player
> Believe it or not but when you here some say they have a spindle swap and 1 spacer and no grinding and some say I have spindle swap and still had to do a lot of grinding on my caliper or caliper studs.
> 
> The problem lies in the wheel offset . For example a china 13/7 may rub metal against metal when let's say a Dayton or a zenith 13/7 won't .
> 
> To find your rubbing spot paint the top portion of the caliper black let dry for a minute put wheel on spin the rim remove and look for the grinding on top part of caliper
> *


That dude has a bad abs sensor or something. Doing the spindle swap won't trip the trac or abs lights, and the car can't tell the difference between the 13's and stock rims. 13's will only make the speedometer of by whatever percentage your 13 is of your stock rim.


----------



## hittin back bumper

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 26 2011, 11:00 PM~19969716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgmR4-fUkg...be_gdata_player
> Believe it or not but when you here some say they have a spindle swap and 1 spacer and no grinding and some say I have spindle swap and still had to do a lot of grinding on my caliper or caliper studs.
> 
> The problem lies in the wheel offset . For example a china 13/7 may rub metal against metal when let's say a Dayton or a zenith 13/7 won't .
> 
> To find your rubbing spot paint the top portion of the caliper black let dry for a minute put wheel on spin the rim remove and look for the grinding on top part of caliper
> *


That's what I did to find exactly where to grind


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 26 2011, 10:00 PM~19969716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgmR4-fUkg...be_gdata_player
> Believe it or not but when you here some say they have a spindle swap and 1 spacer and no grinding and some say I have spindle swap and still had to do a lot of grinding on my caliper or caliper studs.
> 
> The problem lies in the wheel offset . For example a china 13/7 may rub metal against metal when let's say a Dayton or a zenith 13/7 won't .
> 
> To find your rubbing spot paint the top portion of the caliper black let dry for a minute put wheel on spin the rim remove and look for the grinding on top part of caliper
> *


That sucks so those light are gonna stay on I was planning on doing this swP tomorrow


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 27 2011, 01:36 PM~19972303
> *That sucks so those light are gonna stay on I was planning on doing this swP tomorrow
> *


No lights will come on from doing the swap unless u use spindles without abs. The swap will not trigger any lights


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 27 2011, 10:53 PM~19977146
> *No lights will come on from doing the swap  unless u use spindles without abs. The swap will not trigger any lights
> *


x2. Followed this swap to the letter and no issues except I had to grind 1 caliper bolt down a little, and that was after I rotated wheels around, one's offset must have been a hair different.


----------



## droppen98

good info i will be doing one in a few days i use 94 spindles right i was also thining of using arostar upper balljoints has any one used them? im going to run caddy arms with 94 lower ball joints


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Alright I got some intel the spindles from a 93 crown vic will work I got em on today but the brake pads come in 2 diffrent production years so watch that I don't know about the abs cause mine are shot I had a stud snap and took out the sensor but they have them


----------



## sharky_510

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=552445&hl=


----------



## droppen98

well the arostar ball joints wont work the could but i woudnt feel safe with them i would have to narrow the top of the ball joint drilling new mounting holes and shaving the shaft (no ****) of the ball joint to fit in the spindle and the gm ball joint is a bit lose???? so what should i use i want to use the gm a arm


----------



## BIG BOPPER




----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@Mar 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20189067
> *
> *


that dosnt do me any good


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 27 2011, 01:00 AM~19969716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMgmR4-fUkg...be_gdata_player
> Believe it or not but when you here some say they have a spindle swap and 1 spacer and no grinding and some say I have spindle swap and still had to do a lot of grinding on my caliper or caliper studs.
> 
> The problem lies in the wheel offset . For example a china 13/7 may rub metal against metal when let's say a Dayton or a zenith 13/7 won't .
> 
> To find your rubbing spot paint the top portion of the caliper black let dry for a minute put wheel on spin the rim remove and look for the grinding on top part of caliper
> *


2nd on this i only grinded down on the bolt other than that perfect DAYTONS only way to roll


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20188236
> *well the arostar ball joints wont work the could but i woudnt feel safe with them i would have to narrow the top of the ball joint drilling new mounting holes and shaving the shaft (no ****) of the ball joint to fit in the spindle and the gm ball joint is a bit lose???? so what should i use i want to use the gm a arm
> *


any opinions will help and advise i have the balljoint extender from black magic and i was thinking of running the aerostar balljoints,,,has any one tried this if so any recommindations...as of know i have baught the gm style kind that have threads and use a castle nut. i also have the sindals from a 93 94 tc butit has the ball joint hole split like a "C"..thanks


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

What kind of tires is everybody running I got uniroyal tiger paws and the bhm extenders I got airbags and lockedup it tore thru those tires in like 3 days I flipped the extenders over and it got a little better but I still can't drive locked up and the extenders are in the first set of holes so its not bulldogging only when I'm popped upare there any better tires


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by L1ncr1d3r_@Apr 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20428599
> *What kind of tires is everybody running I got uniroyal tiger paws and the bhm extenders I got airbags and lockedup it tore thru those tires in like 3 days I flipped the extenders over and it got a little better but I still can't drive locked up and the extenders are  in the first set of holes so its not bulldogging only when I'm popped upare there any better tires
> *


shit, at this point, any 155/80/13 you can find will have to work! I got a set of Hankooks last year, probably put 800 miles on them and they look great still. But they're discontinued now


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

I know I think I'm going to try and get these 165/80/13


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 27 2011, 09:38 AM~20430492
> *shit, at this point, any 155/80/13 you can find will have to work!  I got a set of Hankooks last year, probably put 800 miles on them and they look great still.  But they're discontinued now
> *


hancooks last the longest.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

how are the extenders really cupposed to be on??/any pic plz


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

I had that same question I had them bend up and that bulldogged it hard and I kept bottoming out them I flipped them and got a better stance also I have them pushed in on the first set of holes I guess I still need an alignment I thought that the extenders took care of that is there still something that can be adjusted on there?


----------



## Mr. 412

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow

So I been trying to run aftermarket sway bar links, but it turns out the bolt is too much at a slant and it's rubbing the lower. I'd have to find some different style or maybe slice them down.

Is anyone running an older model sway bar and link?

I know most people just take the damn thing of, but this is my year round daily, with or without spokes, so I'd rather keep it close to stock


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 13 2011, 01:14 AM~20543496
> *So I been trying to run aftermarket sway bar links, but it turns out the bolt is too much at a slant and it's rubbing the lower.  I'd have to find some different style or maybe slice them down.
> 
> Is anyone running an older model sway bar and link?
> 
> I know most people just take the damn thing of, but this is my year round daily, with or without spokes, so I'd rather keep it close to stock
> *


mine has been my daily for the last for years, rain snow, it dont matter. juiced n all. you dont need to keep the sway bar homie..


----------



## MAYHEM

Need a set of spindels for my tc !!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 13 2011, 12:14 AM~20543496
> *So I been trying to run aftermarket sway bar links, but it turns out the bolt is too much at a slant and it's rubbing the lower.  I'd have to find some different style or maybe slice them down.
> 
> Is anyone running an older model sway bar and link?
> 
> I know most people just take the damn thing of, but this is my year round daily, with or without spokes, so I'd rather keep it close to stock
> *


I used a 92 sway bar and these links. I rounded out the holes on the sway bar with a 3/8" drill bit to give the link room to pivot. The old links had a ball joint so it didn't need to move and had a small hole. Rides a 100 times better.


----------



## Duez

These are the 4 3/8" ones. I had to cut about 1/4" off the sleeve because the sway bar is so thick.


----------



## DKM ATX

I have a set of front 94 TC spindles and calipers for sale 50.00+ shipping. This is what you need if you want 13's on your 98-02 Town car


----------



## DKM ATX

ttt


----------



## ROCK OUT

TTT


----------



## budgetblueoval

im going to be doing the swap neek week and im go to use the parts off my 91 that im gettin ready to sell. but i want to put the spindles from my 98 back on it so i can sell IT. i think it will go smothly what do u think?


----------



## ROCK OUT

i dont know if anyone's brought this up already but i noticed my car nose dived a lot more when braking. i'm guessing the stock 2 piston brakes need more pressure. i think a proportioning valve out of the 91-94 Lincoln would do a lot better. just a suggestion i will be trying this once i get around to pulling my car out of storage.


----------



## Joker903

Is der a site wer I can get info on my cowl hood my shit gets wet wen it rains


----------



## singlepumphopper

Does it get wet on the floor board on the passengers side?? If so its not ur hood, its a seal that goes under ur wiper blades. U gotta take the wiper assembly off to get to it, I'll post some piks of what it is if that's the problem


----------



## lowlowlow

That's my issue, post em up



singlepumphopper said:


> Does it get wet on the floor board on the passengers side?? If so its not ur hood, its a seal that goes under ur wiper blades. U gotta take the wiper assembly off to get to it, I'll post some piks of what it is if that's the problem


----------



## singlepumphopper

first off you gotta take of this cover/vent from your wiper blade assembly, and sorry for not walking you step by step, the thing is after u silicone it and put the scews in it, it pretty much has to stay intact to b able to work


----------



## singlepumphopper

after removing the vent, u have to take off the nuts shown in the picture and remove this cover also, after that you'll b able to see the seal that is gone, its a black sort of a foam seal, remove it, clean it up with razor blade till all the foam seal is gone and u see metal, then u can use anything from caulking or tar like caulking, i myself used window caulking beacuse its made to resist water, after caulking it with what ever u choose, put the cover back on, put the nuts in pretty tight, and finish by putting your vent/cover from your wiper blades on, after that you will b water free on your passenger side and you should b good


----------



## singlepumphopper

and this works for towncars, grand marquise, crown victorias, all you ford or lincoln cars, it seems that they ran out of good shit when they built them and they half assed it to give us headeches, and make us spend money on winshield and all kinds of stuff, but it olny takes about 20mins tops and about 5 buks to fix and thats it, and sorry about not walking you step by step threw out the process, i had already done mine......:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Bump


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

TWEEDY said:


> i noticed mine was like that also when i did my swap. Maybe poor engineering on fords part. it might even have something to do with why these cars pull to the right when you apply the breaks in the rain.


has to be a ford thing, same with the 95-03 ford explorer and the mercury mountaineer or maybe im looking to hard but the front driver side on both these vehicles from what i've seen whether they have stock or aftermarket rims leans in hard on top and every other wheel is straight. thought it was just me but i had two friends who both owned one of each n they both leaned, it bothered me so much i never looked at ford the same until i saw my first 97 TC.


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

baggedout81 said:


> Holly hell 2 spacers,never seen that before


hell, beginning of 02 my best friend n i had been in the army bout 8 months, so we was both looking for a new ride, i found a 01 s10 and he got a 01 kia sportage, i came up finding some 13's for it and well he had to get them big ass spacers to make 13's fit on his ride after a week the shop hooked him up, they stuck out like a mutha but it was something different his only fear was hittin them corners to hard and the lugs breaking but luckily his ride was light as fuck, that i had to tow him with my lil 4 banger sitting on 13's, hell he even had a spare mounted in place of the stock spare on the back of the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## MrTexasLoneStar

lowlowlow said:


> I'm no mechanic but figure that the smaller wheels are spinning more, making the rear gears, driveshaft, trans, and motor work more, shortening the life of everything. But that would go for any car...


im far from a genius and nowhere near a mechanic but how bout using them damn motor sensor tools they use for pickups all the time, where u adjust the torque and wheel size that's actually on the truck and stuff... some of them are performance sumn and stuff of that nature, im just saying, i've never tried it but i mean there has to be someone out there that has or is willing to try. i would only im a baller on a budget till january then i upgrade to income tax baller, lol


----------



## xixe8TOWXcar

chromeandpaint said:


> i did a full spindal swap on my 98 but 13s on this car equals trouble i burnt out 3 trannys which the first 1 cost me 2000 my friend is also having the same issue with his 98 think about it or you will remember this post


Do u knoe y it did that homie or is it because it was riding locked up


----------



## BIGTONY

Can this swap be done on a 2003 and up too? if not what needs to be done to ride on 14's


----------



## GORDO IMP

I just picked up a 98 town car and it has 13x5 on the front cuze they say the 7 s stick out to far how far do the 7s stick out. Pics would help thank u


----------



## B.Clark

just got a 98 towncar are the 94 towncar spindles and upper aarms the same? what do i need to use them on my 98


----------



## Frogg

what r ur plans for the car? when i got my 98 back it 04 or whatever i wanted to do it right with 13''s and solid uppers so i swapped everything from a 88, spindles, brakes, uppers, towers, etc. But obiously, look at page one, there are other options.


----------



## B.Clark

i want to fit 13" wheels and i have a 94 tc parts car


----------



## 00lincolnlowlow14

thanx alot bro.. this really helped out alot.. now i can put my 13s on my 2000 lincoln town car much respect...:thumbsup:


----------



## southsyde64

does anyone know the lengths the tie rods are supposed to be after the swap..


----------



## lone star

southsyde64 said:


> does anyone know the lengths the tie rods are supposed to be after the swap..


on my old 98 the outer tie rods were dam near screwed in all the way. if not all the way..


----------



## southsyde64

lone star said:


> on my old 98 the outer tie rods were dam near screwed in all the way. if not all the way..


ya..i think	my other one was the same way but tires would squeal whole turning and on freeway and alignment place wouldnt align it cause of hydros n 13s


----------



## 4door caddy

I want to put a arms on my 2000 Lincoln towncar what year and what car do I take it out of ?


----------



## DeeLoc

look at the beginning of this thread


----------



## singlepumphopper

89 uppers, 2000 lowers, 94 spindle and rotor and caliper. Works great...


----------



## lo4lyf

So do 13s really make the trannys go out? Who has 13s and put on lots of miles with no problems?


----------



## 4door caddy

Thanks....


----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Got a questi9n just cut my car now my traction active light comes on and trans dont shift eveytime I start it I gotta shut off he traction switxh how can I bypass this please pm me with details


----------



## special_k

DKM ATX said:


> I have a set of front 94 TC spindles and calipers for sale 50.00+ shipping. This is what you need if you want 13's on your 98-02 Town car


Still have these?


----------



## special_k

lo4lyf said:


> So do 13s really make the trannys go out? Who has 13s and put on lots of miles with no problems?


Good question, I have 13's on my 97.


----------



## lowlowlow

special_k said:


> Good question, I have 13's on my 97.


If you're worried about it then you shouldn't be lowriding...damn near everybody rolling 13s, don't matter if it's a TC or Impala or Cutty.


----------



## special_k

lowlowlow said:


> If you're worried about it then you shouldn't be lowriding...damn near everybody rolling 13s, don't matter if it's a TC or Impala or Cutty.


Oh I'm not concerned at all I was just asking!


----------



## Mark707

So i have a 98 TC and got 91 TC spindles, calipers, rotors. In process of trying to get the upper ball joint to fit on the 91 spindle and isnt working! Do i need to get 91 upper ball joints as well??


----------



## Mark707

It wont fit thru the second smaller hole on the spindle, been tryin to pry it with a screw driver.


----------



## Mark707

Mark707 said:


> It wont fit thru the second smaller hole on the spindle, been tryin to pry it with a screw driver.


----------



## Duez

GORDO IMP said:


> I just picked up a 98 town car and it has 13x5 on the front cuze they say the 7 s stick out to far how far do the 7s stick out. Pics would help thank u


Damn thats lazy.


----------



## Duez

Mark707 said:


> View attachment 632828


Pretty sure you gotta cut that off to run extenders.


----------



## Duez

Lord Duez said:


> Pretty sure you gotta cut that off to run extenders.


If you're gonna run a sway bar, get one off an early nineties Town Car and connect it like this.


----------



## Mark707

Lord Duez said:


> If you're gonna run a sway bar, get one off an early nineties Town Car and connect it like this.


 thanks, my front sway bar has always been disconnected since i got the car. Im gonna disconnect the rear sway links so i can raise the back up higher and see if im ok with how that rides. Im gonna try and find Stanley's hydraulics shop from Hillbilly Hoppers on the spindle problem about getting the bottom bolt holder removed.


----------



## lowlowlow

Mark707 said:


> It wont fit thru the second smaller hole on the spindle, been tryin to pry it with a screw driver.


I don't remember having that problem, maybe try scuffing any corrosion off and using a better tool to open it up more?


----------



## Mark707

lowlowlow said:


> I don't remember having that problem, maybe try scuffing any corrosion off and using a better tool to open it up more?


The bolt wont fit thru that hole no matter what, even tried torching it. Even if I was able to get it thru the second smaller hole the ball joint is too short to fit a nut on the treads. What I've been figuring out is I have the 85 GM unbreakable upper ball joints from prohopper with a extended spoon attached. I went to the part stores for lincoln upper ball joints and they look completely different, but matched the 85 GM trucks. I dropped the spindles off at a machine shop to have it removed. I showed them what the old ones looked like and they agreed it shouldnt cause any saftey issues removing it since it will look just like the ones that were on there when I got the car. Just cant wait to get everything together to hit the streets again.


----------



## Mark707

Now my homies that are techs say I have to take off my a arms to get the 91 TC lower ball joints pressed??? This is alot of work then I thought it was gonna be to ride on 13's. Should have gotten 14's.


----------



## lowlowlow

Dunno what to tell you about the upper ball joints, but I didn't put the second bolt in, just the top one. So someone started making it a lowrider then? As far as the lowers, your techs are lazy, I borrowed the press from the auto parts store, did it with the parts on, in the garage. I've been rolling like this for 3 years, 40k miles, snow, rain, sun, with no issues, so don't worry about safety as long as you do it right. I used my stock sway bar too, just mounted it to a hole in the lower a-arm


----------



## Mark707

Yea, got the car about 3 months ago and has juice on it and the guy that built it use to take it to shows to hop it. Yeah I just heard the other day that I can rent a press from autozone to do the lower ball joints. Will that work good enough to keep them in? Im not gonna hop it 4 ft or anything but maybe a foot.


----------



## Duez

Mark707 said:


> Yea, got the car about 3 months ago and has juice on it and the guy that built it use to take it to shows to hop it. Yeah I just heard the other day that I can rent a press from autozone to do the lower ball joints. Will that work good enough to keep them in? Im not gonna hop it 4 ft or anything but maybe a foot.


If they're in, they're in. The lower arm is only 2 bolts to take off. I used a harbor freight shop press to do mine. It was like $80 I think but I use it all the time.


----------



## Mark707

I used a floor jack and applied alot of presser to it using a circle steel housing that fit the shoulder of the ball joint and it made a loud pop when it went in. Its in there pretty tight. So far got 1 spindle on now. Thanks for the help


----------



## Duez

Mark707 said:


> I used a floor jack and applied alot of presser to it using a circle steel housing that fit the shoulder of the ball joint and it made a loud pop when it went in. Its in there pretty tight. So far got 1 spindle on now. Thanks for the help


Damn that's terrifying. I couldn't get my homies chrome ones in with my press, so he took them to a suspension shop and they charged him $10 each to put them in.


----------



## Mark707

Tried to put my wheels on and the brake caliper bolt head is preventing the wheels to be placed on. I thought i was able to do this without wheel spacers. All 91 TC parts.


----------



## lowlowlow

Mark707 said:


> Tried to put my wheels on and the brake caliper bolt head is preventing the wheels to be placed on. I thought i was able to do this without wheel spacers. All 91 TC parts.


Driver's side I bet? Just skim your grinder along the corners of the caliper bolts. Doesn't take much, you'll have enough left to still put a wrench on it, don't worry. I wish I would have seem this post, I just had everything apart to put new upper ball joints on, I would have taken a pic


----------



## flakejobrob

Just read all 31 pages! Thanks for the help everybody! Ready to get started on the Lincoln I just picked up! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Do I gotta grind to put 13s on my 96 town car


----------



## caddy4yaass

Anyone ever use the front brake lines off a 90-94 linc on a 98 + ? Ive searched but no answer


----------



## caddy4yaass

Never mind figured it out 95-97 brake lines work better. imo


----------



## 73impala

Beating a dead horse here but haven't really gotten a clear answer. On +03 Grand Marquis can you do the spindle swap or am I stuck with shaving the caliper and a spacer?

Sorry for the old bump, but I did some searching and I couldn't get a clear answer


----------



## S1n3rjp

Good topic :beer:


----------



## wet-n-wild

Does anyone know if i can use 1995 caddy parts to the spindle swap on my 99 TC? Need info ASAP. Thanks


----------



## 98blulincoln

Interestin on spindle swap! But disappointed that those dont show pictures or have video that show? I'll print it all info out so i can probably start project on my 98 TC eventually


----------



## Mr Cucho

98blulincoln said:


> Interestin on spindle swap! But disappointed that those dont show pictures or have video that show? I'll print it all info out so i can probably start project on my 98 TC eventually


Is better if u do a spindle swap from a 90 to a 93 Lincoln town car on ur 98 town car that will work perfect to ride on 13's with out a problem homie !!!!doin that remember that u gona have to get rotors ,calipers ect from
The year of the car u getting the spindle swap !!! If u get it from a 90 or 91 93 when u get em parts u have to get em for wish ever year u had pick!!!


----------



## 98blulincoln

Mr. Cucho... I have 15x8 Wire wheels... not 13. lol thanks homie! I tried 1/4 spacers... rims still touchin caliper. So, I guess I will do spindle swap on my car. I noticed that it hard to find 90-94 spindles! BUT, I found some at junkyard and not sure which I should get spindles WITH ABS or WITHOUT ABS?? Is there something else I need to know about spindle swap? I mean I know need caliper, rotors, pads, spindles, ball joints. What about brake line? Once Spindle swap done, will there be any notices different once it all complete? Been thinkin about gettin me 18" reverse wire wheels if I finally sell/trade/and or return my 15x8. Still not plan to hop my car lol. just ridin Slow & Low.


----------



## Mr Cucho

98blulincoln said:


> Mr. Cucho... I have 15x8 Wire wheels... not 13. lol thanks homie! I tried 1/4 spacers... rims still touchin caliper. So, I guess I will do spindle swap on my car. I noticed that it hard to find 90-94 spindles! BUT, I found some at junkyard and not sure which I should get spindles WITH ABS or WITHOUT ABS?? Is there something else I need to know about spindle swap? I mean I know need caliper, rotors, pads, spindles, ball joints. What about brake line? Once Spindle swap done, will there be any notices different once it all complete? Been thinkin about gettin me 18" reverse wire wheels if I finally sell/trade/and or return my 15x8. Still not plan to hop my car lol. just ridin Slow & Low.


Sorry homie I didn't check they where 15x8 haha !!! sence they 15x8 I see the point if I where u to avoid all that extras I wud just get some 14x7 or 15x7 !!! If u post pics of how the fit on ur car it might help to have more answers!!! Spacers are no good !!!


----------



## 98blulincoln

Ok here ya go... I know it rust lol. the one pic with rim on is fit on the rear.


----------



## Mr Cucho

98blulincoln said:


> View attachment 1851410
> View attachment 1851418
> View attachment 1851426
> 
> Ok here ya go... I know it rust lol. the one pic with rim on is fit on the rear.


The reason they do fit on the rear is beacuse the calipers are smaller then the front ones !!!! Once again I will just get a set of 15x7 n just a little grinding on the front calipers n u be good to roll !!! Or if some else has a better idea or more info put ur cents on this topic for the homie 98blulincoln!!!


----------



## 98blulincoln

Hey Yall, I'm still planning on swap spindles on my 98 with 93... I re read all it to make sure. Just realized about Sway bar... it won't fit huh? it said can ditch it which I don't want to ditch and rather keep it to keep my ride smooth. Plus I'm not plan on add hopper to my car YET. It my daily drive plus I don't use my wire wheels ALL year round. Only start few weeks after spring TO end of fall. Can that sway bar custom weld to make it fit for 93 spindles? Plus I also see that everyone said swapping spindle will fit 13s and 14s so I ASSUMED it will fit 15x8 just fine. But back offset? Honest, I just afraid not want to wasted all my time, energy, and money if ALL does not success. I think might be easier if I just sell my 15x8 wire wheels and buy me 18x8 standard or possible Reverse wire wheels and SHOULD fit on fine?? without any of pain-in-ass modification and goes wasted. I felt like I'm losing interest. Thanks yall homies for help.


----------



## RobLBC

98blulincoln said:


> Hey Yall, I'm still planning on swap spindles on my 98 with 93... I re read all it to make sure. Just realized about Sway bar... it won't fit huh? it said can ditch it which I don't want to ditch and rather keep it to keep my ride smooth. Plus I'm not plan on add hopper to my car YET. It my daily drive plus I don't use my wire wheels ALL year round. Only start few weeks after spring TO end of fall. Can that sway bar custom weld to make it fit for 93 spindles? Plus I also see that everyone said swapping spindle will fit 13s and 14s so I ASSUMED it will fit 15x8 just fine. But back offset? Honest, I just afraid not want to wasted all my time, energy, and money if ALL does not success. I think might be easier if I just sell my 15x8 wire wheels and buy me 18x8 standard or possible Reverse wire wheels and SHOULD fit on fine?? without any of pain-in-ass modification and goes wasted. I felt like I'm losing interest. Thanks yall homies for help.


Run 16x7 reverse with white walls then


----------



## 77montecarlow

Anyone have the pics from the 1st 3 pages of this thread 
Just bought an 01 tc and I want make sure I get it all right


----------



## NL PISO

77montecarlow said:


> Anyone have the pics from the 1st 3 pages of this thread
> Just bought an 01 tc and I want make sure I get it all right


What he said^


----------



## 00towncar00

Bump for pics on how to do this


----------



## Trips1988

Pics of how to install the sway bar?


----------



## Trips1988

So I decided I want to go with reverse 13x7 but I won’t be installing hydros anytime soon. Therefore I’ll be needing to use a sway bar. What’s my best option for this?


----------



## Trips1988

Bump


----------

